# 600W C99 Organic Scrog



## Mechanical (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I attempted an Ebb and Flow grow but I didnt feel like ph'n the res everyday so I said screw it and just went back to dirt which is what I know. I started these 2 babies in 16oz cups full of Light Warrior and watering with straight distilled water. I soaked the seeds in a glass of distilled water for about 8 hours to jump start the process but didnt let them crack. I want to keep it as natural as possible so I wanted them to 
crack in the dirt. These are pictures of their first day above ground.


It took 4 days from planting a 1/4'' deep to sprout. Right now they are under a 4 bulb 4ft t5 fixture about 3'' above them and they will stay under this light until flowering time. After they outgrow the cups or need nutes they will go into 5 gallon smart pots of Roots Organic with a little bit of extra perlite and about 2 tablespoons of lime per gallon. They will finish in these as well. Going to be using the General Organics Go Box once the RO soil runs out of nutes. 


The Grow Room


False wall in my closet. The shelve pulls out. Gotta be stealthy.

The smart pots and the stand they are on. Had to build something for them to sit on that allows me to flush them without moving them as this is going to be a scrog. Underneath them will be two 5 gallon buckets. The drip trays have holes in them and the excess water will drip into the buckets. 


Cool mist humidifier and oscillating/tilting fan. 

600W air cooled hps, 6'' fan, and carbon filter. Keeps the temps about 4 degrees above ambient with the air being vented out underneath my house. Passive intake through my bedroom wall..

600w digital dimmable switchable ballast and fan speed controller.
 

Feel free to post comments or suggestions.. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 9, 2012)

Nothing special but I like to take pics to compare to other grows..


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 10, 2012)

They don't look to have grown much and they are leaning over so I put a straw around them. I dont think I have watered them too much seeing that I have only watered them once since they poked their heads up. There seems to be little black spots on the tips of the sides of the leaves as well. Only distilled water so it's not burn. I guess I should just wait.


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 19, 2012)

Well they are growing.. Slow but growing I did a little research and have read many posts about Female Seeds C99's being slow starters so I stopped freaking out and am letting mother nature do her thing. I transplanted them to their 5 gallon smart pots full of Roots Organic, Light Warrior, and perlite (5/1/1 ratio) because one of them was turning a light green and the cotelydon was turning yellow. When I pulled them out of the styrofoam cups they were full of roots so all was good. 

As you can see they are still pretty small.......


Looks like 2 different phenotypes?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2012)

I just put a female seeds C99 in to a peat pellet about 3-4 days ago. I've been kinda stressing out cus its not up yet. Hopefully its just going slow. Your little girls are looking good though. I think I'm being biased, I cracked some white widow seeds last week and they were out of the ground in 24 hours. I really want this Cindy though, I've wanted it for years. I've never tasted it or even seen it, but from everything I've heard, and the fact that I love sativas, I really want to get it going.


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 19, 2012)

They should pop. I was 4 for 4 with getting them above ground but with all of them the stems were really weak, even with oscillating fans on them. All 4 were leaning over regardless of watering. I cant really compare them to my last grow because it was a different strain (Northern Light x Skunk) and sprouted in FFOF. Im hoping the difference is the soils but you tell me.. This one was on the same day as the Cindys.


Either way I'm going to keep them going cause I really want to smoke some C99 too. Keep me posted on how yours are doing so we can compare.. Did you germ them before you planted?


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 19, 2012)

I think these took about 4 days until I could see anything above ground and that was with an 8 hour soak. The root was not out of the seeds when planted.


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Mechanical (Dec 20, 2012)

Just picked up my General Organics Go Box.. Is there anything in the box I should be adding right now. I know I don't need the Bio Thrive Grow yet but I was wondering about the Bio Root and Weed, Black Diamond, and CaMg+(since I'm using distilled). Any opinions?


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like they are noticeably growing everyday now!!


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

My afghan is about the same age and size. Slow growers


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 21, 2012)

Good deal.. I was really worried because this is only my second grow so I dont have much to compare it to.. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 21, 2012)

hey man ,love the stealth ,super cool.Your seedlings are small for the age..but they look healthy.Are you letting the pots dry out fully between waterings?.If you let it get dry ,then the roots grow out like mad looking for water ,then when they finally get a watering and a feed they explode because they have that extra root system..But they look ok to so maybe just a slow starter.It will be interesting to compare our grows for sure..subbed like a mofo


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya once they broke ground they got 1 full watering in the cups and then 1 1/2 waterings in the 5 gallons. I let em dry out both times. They seem to picking up the pace now though. There is another C99 grow from Female Seeds on here and their plants look just like mine at the same age so maybe its a genetic thing. I wish it was the other way around where you were two weeks ahead of me lol..


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if the pineapple pheno is a sativa or a more indica strand?


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 22, 2012)

Changed the lighting to 20/4 (8pm-4pm) Will probably change to 18/6 a few weeks before 12/12. At least thats the plan as of now.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Good stuff, Pinapple is mostly sativa, looks like your in for the long haul.


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I am. Im determined to take these to harvest!! Im hoping the sativa looking one is the pineapple pheno but I'll be happy with any kind of C99. Im hoping these like a dark cycle in veg and they will grow a little faster.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah i run 18/6 for veg. My afghan Goo is mostly sativa as well and is growing very slow as well. 
I love this smoke report though
http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/afgoo-afghani-goo-vaporizer


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 22, 2012)

The seedling look realy good but, I think you should remove the straw, as the plant grows, it will crush the main stem and could cause a lot of problems


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 22, 2012)

They seem to speeding up. Probably because they are growing into the Roots Organic soil now. I looked at pictures from today and compared them to yesterday and there was good growth on both plants. My thing is just how small the leaves are. They have 2'x4' of scrog screen to fill up and I dont want to be vegging for 2 years lol..


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Im sure his straw has a slit cut down the side for easy releasing


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 22, 2012)

jack's soil grow said:


> The seedling look realy good but, I think you should remove the straw, as the plant grows, it will crush the main stem and could cause a lot of problems


Thanks! Ya I removed them last night. They were cut so they would have just fallen off when the stem thickens up but they dont need them anymore. They stand up just fine by themselves now.


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 22, 2012)

the duct hose in this picture, "2434950d1352658042-600w-c99-organic-scrog-2012-11-09-15.40.05.jpg"

why so many 90 degree angles? every time you angle it that direction it decreases air flow by large amount, but maybe you know that already and don't care


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 22, 2012)

ibitegirls said:


> the duct hose in this picture, "2434950d1352658042-600w-c99-organic-scrog-2012-11-09-15.40.05.jpg"
> 
> why so many 90 degree angles? every time you angle it that direction it decreases air flow by large amount, but maybe you know that already and don't care


Honestly if I could have done it any other way I would have. I think it looks ugly lol but it works. After 12 hours the glass never gets hot and the temps stay around 3 to 4 degrees above ambient. I keep my house at 73 so it stays about 77. That's with the fan on medium. I was worried during the test. Plus when the hps is in use it won't be that high so some of those bends will be straightened out.


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 23, 2012)

Mechanical said:


> Thanks! Ya I removed them last night. They were cut so they would have just fallen off when the stem thickens up but they dont need them anymore. They stand up just fine by themselves now.


I have seen a lot of growers, do stupid things, so I point it out just in case 

most my grows have been in soil, lot of them organic soil, 
if you need any help just ask,


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 23, 2012)

jack's soil grow said:


> I have seen a lot of growers, do stupid things, so I point it out just in case
> 
> most my grows have been in soil, lot of them organic soil,
> if you need any help just ask,


This is only my second grow.. About 5 years of research and forum stalking but still I'm a newb experience wise so feel free to point anything out Have you ever used General Organics line of nutrients? Thats about the only thing I'm not confident about. Last grow was with Fox Farm nutes and I know they arent really organic so this will be new to me. Everything went awesome other than a CalMag problem and a ph problem early on.. Anyways thanks for watching!!


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 23, 2012)

Mechanical said:


> This is only my second grow.. About 5 years of research and forum stalking but still I'm a newb experience wise so feel free to point anything out Have you ever used General Organics line of nutrients? Thats about the only thing I'm not confident about. Last grow was with Fox Farm nutes and I know they arent really organic so this will be new to me. Everything went awesome other than a CalMag problem and a ph problem early on.. Anyways thanks for watching!!


I use bio bizz grow, bloom and epson salt 

in flower, adding grow and bloom in evey water brings my ph round 6.5 and ec 1.5 so more luck than skill 
I have used fox farm chan ching and its realy good but not organic

evey week, I add 1/2 teaspone of epson salts to the water/nutes


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 23, 2012)

Will water tonight after the lights come back on. Contemplating 5ml of Bio Root(1-1-1), 2.5ml of Bio Weed(0.2-0-0.3), and 5ml of Black Diamond(humic acid) in 1 gallon of water per plant. Mostly just soil ammendments.


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 23, 2012)

I would not add any nutes, If you have good tape water, just use that, if you have a ph pen, check the ph, 
no nutes should be used for the first couple of weeks in veg

when the plant is about 4-5" tall and the leaves turn pale green, its time to start adding a small amout of grow nutes,


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 23, 2012)

The grow is Bio Thrive Grow(4-3-3). I wasnt going to add that till they start showing nitrogen deficiency. The ones I mentioned are just to improve the vitality of the soil and dont have much nitrogen in them. Mostly for root and stem development. My tap water has chloramine in it so I cant use it
or it will kill my soil. I use distilled. Maybe ill just use the Bio Root seeing that it is for early growth.


That is the schedule that works great for most people with no complaints.


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 23, 2012)

my tap water has got chloramine in, just let it stand in a bucket for 24 hours and its all gone 

if you want to add nutes to help the soil, go for it


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 23, 2012)

I was under the impression that letting it sit only evaporates the chlorine and not the chloramine?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 23, 2012)

choromine ,hmm never heard of that.maybe you should go down to the shop and buy a few big drums of mineral water,its really cheap.


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 23, 2012)

Ya its a longer lasting form of chlorine that can't be removed by sitting out. If you Google your areas tap water you can see if they treat with it.. They do here where I live in Texas.. It will kill living organisms in soil or fishtanks.. I get distilled for 69¢ here so water isn't a problem


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 23, 2012)

Mechanical said:


> I was under the impression that letting it sit only evaporates the chlorine and not the chloramine?


sorry I thought it said chlorine as I read it quick on my phone


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 23, 2012)

No worries


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 23, 2012)

hmm ,my tap water has worked so far...


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm no organic pro so who knows.. I'm just following the forums advise and not using it. Trying to keep my soil as alive as possible. Maybe your water doesn't have it.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 24, 2012)

maybe not..different country..


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 24, 2012)

different countries, does make it more difficult to work some problems out 

so the tap water not any good but, have you got a few diffent types of bottle water to pick from ?

have you got a ph pen ?

say there's 4 diffent bottle of water to pick from, the ph could be diffent in every bottle 
so 1 bottle may have a ph of 6.7 and another bottle 7.5 

so the bottle with 6.7 would be great without nutes and the water thats 7.5 would be good, when add nutes as the nutes could bring it down to 6.5 

so you control the ph, by using diffent bottle of water,


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 24, 2012)

no you control the ph with ph up solution and ph down solution.Your water can be any ph as long as you adjust it.You can also use the homemade version of up and down
.Baking soda -up and vinegar -down.Thats what i do,works a charm.Although i only do 1 or 2 a time so it's easy for me.If you got a hydro system going youd better just get the up and down solution.


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 24, 2012)

hi puffdatchronic 
his tap water is no good and wants to keep this grow orgainc so looking as diffent ways of doing this 

all non orgainc grows will contrall there ph just the way you say,
look at this list and you may get what I am trying to say 

http://phconnection.com/Bottled_Water_pH_List.html

start with a higher ph 7.2 to 7.6 and after adding nutes it could bring the ph down to 6.5-6.9


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 24, 2012)

Well I was hoping they would need water last night but after the finger test I think they still have about 2 to 3 more days. Wednesday night will have been a week since I lasted watered. Im off to work to my rig in Nowhere, New Mexico for 7 days where my phone hardly works. Ill be back home in Texas on New Years Eve. This will be my GF/weedsitter's first test. I told her how to do the moisture test with her finger so we will see how she does.. Wish her luck.. Now sadly the last pictures you will see for a week lol..
I had to name them sooo..


This is Dr Quin
 

This is Medicine Woman


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Mechanical said:


> Well I was hoping they would need water last night but after the finger test I think they still have about 2 to 3 more days. Wednesday night will have been a week since I lasted watered. Im off to work to my rig in Nowhere, New Mexico for 7 days where my phone hardly works. Ill be back home in Texas on New Years Eve. This will be my GF/weedsitter's first test. I told her how to do the moisture test with her finger so we will see how she does.. Wish her luck.. Now sadly the last pictures you will see for a week lol..
> I had to name them sooo..
> 
> 
> ...


Goodluck girl .


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 24, 2012)

good luck girl


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I forgot that I can post pictures from my phone with the RIU app. Thanks to my fantastic chick y'all won't have to wait 7 days They got a watering of plain distilled today. As far as types of water goes I like distilled cause I know its gonna be around a 7. Go box directions say not to adjust ph. I have 2 tablespoons of lime per gallon in the soil so it should be pretty stable. I do have a ph and ppm meter though and when I mix my first batch of nutes I will ph it. If its way low, like a 5, I'll bring it up. I have the organic ph up and down. I think its called earth juice but I can't remember for sure. My two little ladies are doing good. Still small but healthy and that is what matters right now..


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 26, 2012)

I cant believe how small they still are for almost day 20. With no signs of def. or burn


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 26, 2012)

Tell me about it.. I have faith in them though. As long as they keep showing me progress and no signs of problems I'll baby the shit out of them.. On a side note.. Anyone that has to be away from their plants on a regular basis should check out a Dropcam. Its a $150 wireless camera designed for smart phones. Just plug it in, register it with your router, download the app, and you can see a clear picture of your plants at all times. I'm going to mount it to my oscillating fan when I get home..


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh and just to throw it out there... I only smoke maybe twice a month. I have to worry about drug tests in my line of work and as much as I love smoking I have bills. So you can say I'm a responsible pot head lol.. It would be cheaper to buy weed than to grow it. This is just a hobby for me so I'm not really worried about how long it takes. That's why I'm not freaking about their size.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 28, 2012)

it is an addictive hobby isn't it.


----------



## jack's soil grow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mechanical said:


> Oh and just to throw it out there... I only smoke maybe twice a month. I have to worry about drug tests in my line of work and as much as I love smoking I have bills. So you can say I'm a responsible pot head lol.. It would be cheaper to buy weed than to grow it. This is just a hobby for me so I'm not really worried about how long it takes. That's why I'm not freaking about their size.


sorry I have not been on, had a lot of famly round for christmas 
your plant looking good and slow growth is down to low light 

you could use a single t5 tube and have it just the right distance from plant, it will not strech, but will grow very slow


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 28, 2012)

Very addictive!! I have a 4 bulb 4ft t5 fixture about 3" above them. They have really picked up the pace after their watering Wednesday. Looks like I have 4 nodes as of today and am starting to get shoots in between nodes. They have almost started to grow out of my Dropcam screen. Growing like weeds


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 29, 2012)

Well it looks like my oscillating fan crapped out on me. By the time my gf can get to them (tomorrow night) it will have been 3 days without air circulation.. Should be ok but ughh. Poor babies


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sure theyll be ok..Yours are speeding up now then?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Dec 31, 2012)

Another grow i"ll be following. My C-99 though is from Mosca Seeds "Cinderella 99 BX-1" 10 reg seeds. so who knows if i'll get a female, just half to wait and see.


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 31, 2012)

Well as promised they have grown As to why they were so slow or stunted I still have no idea but screw it. They are still green as can be so nutes till their next feeding.. What do yall think? 
View attachment 2461463  



ADAM & Cola.. Are your c99s slow too?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 31, 2012)

lookin good ,love the leaf serrations...hope mine looks like that!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 1, 2013)

Dude, mine is slow as hell. from previous grows i don't remember it taking this long to get going. But today I got my new tent and I'm running both of my 2ft 4 tube t5's at this momment so I'm hoping growth picks up. And once roots get below the net pot and hit some water i know this plant is going to sky rocket, I just need to be patient. I'm probably 12 days behind yours. You will see the difference in growth from soil to DWC. The difference is astounding. i'll throw up a journal myself in a few days when there is something to actually write about.


----------



## jack's soil grow (Jan 1, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Well as promised they have grown As to why they were so slow or stunted I still have no idea but screw it. They are still green as can be so nutes till their next feeding.. What do yall think?
> View attachment 2461512View attachment 2461463 View attachment 2461513 View attachment 2461514
> 
> 
> ...


They look realy good, the nodes are close and the plant is green ( no signs of stress ).
plants need very little air flow at this stage, 

keep up the good work


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for watching guys I moved the lights down to about two inches above them cause they can handle it now. Im going to top them after their next nodes so probably at the end of this week. Should I do it before or after I water them? That watering will also be their first nute feeding.. Never topped before so I dont really know if that matters.. Im gone every 7 days for 7 days so I have to use soil. I tried Ebb n Flow but keeping up with the ph is too much work for my gf while I'm gone. I'll give hydro another shot when I find another job that allows me to be home everyday. Throw up a pic of yours if you want to compare. 
P.S. My fan didnt crap out on me. It just got stuck so it was only hitting one plant and I couldnt see it through my Dropcam. All is well


DrQuin



Medicine Woman




New Puppy


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 1, 2013)

They are growing! woot!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 1, 2013)

24hrs of growth. 

View attachment 2462234



View attachment 2462240


----------



## jack's soil grow (Jan 1, 2013)

if you are leaving the plants for 7 days, at a time, get some big pots 50 ltrs 
and you can soak the soil, before you go and they should be fine for 7 days 

some air cooled hoods would be a good ideal as well so the fan on high, leave hoods 18" above the plants and they should not grow more than 6"-8" (in the 3 week strech, should not burn at 12")
as with open hoods you will need to lift every 2-3 days and after a week, they will not look good ( need to be 16"- 18") all the time 

or on your next grow, try a wimma system, only need to change the nutes once a week, but have never used one


----------



## stonedloner (Jan 1, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Thanks for watching guys I moved the lights down to about two inches above them cause they can handle it now. Im going to top them after their next nodes so probably at the end of this week. Should I do it before or after I water them? That watering will also be their first nute feeding.. Never topped before so I dont really know if that matters.. Im gone every 7 days for 7 days so I have to use soil. I tried Ebb n Flow but keeping up with the ph is too much work for my gf while I'm gone. I'll give hydro another shot when I find another job that allows me to be home everyday. Throw up a pic of yours if you want to compare.
> P.S. My fan didnt crap out on me. It just got stuck so it was only hitting one plant and I couldnt see it through my Dropcam. All is well
> 
> 
> ...


 If you're wanting to do hydro instead of soil you can use hydroton, rockwool cubes, coco....and run a top feed drip system with a 5 gal bucket/res tank.
I ran mine for over a year that way, changing/topping up res tanks every 7-10 days. It was thee most efficient way to grow hydro for me with the cost of nutes and such. You can make small batches, I usually ran 3gal at a time. I even ended up mixing hydroton and rockwool cubes together 50/50 and re-used that mix for about 2yrs continuously.(rinsing well after each harvest of course) It was easy to maintain and adjust ph/ec levels this way as well .A simple fountain pump and drip manifold from a garden center along with a drain tray is all you need. I've grown both hydro and soil, would do either again, depending on how much time I thought I'd be able to dedicate to the garden. I do however prefer soil grown herb.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 1, 2013)

jack's soil grow said:


> if you are leaving the plants for 7 days, at a time, get some big pots 50 ltrs
> and you can soak the soil, before you go and they should be fine for 7 days
> 
> some air cooled hoods would be a good ideal as well so the fan on high, leave hoods 18" above the plants and they should not grow more than 6"-8" (in the 3 week strech, should not burn at 12")
> ...


Ya I have an air cooled hood that should be able to be kept around 12'' and I can let it get as close to 8'' without any bleaching or at least thats what the guy at my hydro shop said. He uses the exact hood/wattage/ballast as me. My GF has no problem coming over twice a week and thats all that should be needed, water/light raising, wise will I'm gone for the 7 days. Never heard of a wimma system.. Ill have to google it..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 1, 2013)

stonedloner said:


> If you're wanting to do hydro instead of soil you can use hydroton, rockwool cubes, coco....and run a top feed drip system with a 5 gal bucket/res tank.
> I ran mine for over a year that way, changing/topping up res tanks every 7-10 days. It was thee most efficient way to grow hydro for me with the cost of nutes and such. You can make small batches, I usually ran 3gal at a time. I even ended up mixing hydroton and rockwool cubes together 50/50 and re-used that mix for about 2yrs continuously.(rinsing well after each harvest of course) It was easy to maintain and adjust ph/ec levels this way as well .A simple fountain pump and drip manifold from a garden center along with a drain tray is all you need. I've grown both hydro and soil, would do either again, depending on how much time I thought I'd be able to dedicate to the garden. I do however prefer soil grown herb.


Ya I might give hydro another shot at some point. Probably not until I can be home on a consistent basis though. Your system is drain to waste?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## growman3666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Takin off .


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 2, 2013)

Mechanical - 2x4 scrog. lol your right it will take 2yrs to fill up.. lol, j/k

my scrog is only going to be 2 x 2.5 ... i plan on moving in late April early May so I don't want to be stuck in the middle of flowering. yeah, May is a long time from now. i"m just thinking ahead. 

I'll probably FIM mine after the 4th node to get it bushier too. I've never FIM'd but the technique looks promising for a scrog.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 2, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Mechanical - 2x4 scrog. lol your right it will take 2yrs to fill up.. lol, j/k
> 
> my scrog is only going to be 2 x 2.5 ... i plan on moving in late April early May so I don't want to be stuck in the middle of flowering. yeah, May is a long time from now. i"m just thinking ahead.
> 
> I'll probably FIM mine after the 4th node to get it bushier too. I've never FIM'd but the technique looks promising for a scrog.


It is going to take a while but I've read so much about plants(from seed) not reaching their full potential due to not vegging long enough that I'm OK with it. Hopefully letting them grow for a while is worth the reward. I have set a pretty high goal for myself. I'm shooting for a lb. I don't think that sounds too crazy for a 2x4 scrog with a 600w if everything goes right. 
I'm still unsure about FIM'n. I know I will top at the end of this week and maybe one more time before they reach the screen.
I had to move a week after 12/12 on my last grow. Not my decision and I had no warning. It was stressful and sucked so by all means plan ahead. 
Come on with a journal


----------



## Roomie (Jan 2, 2013)

Look at those beauties! Subbed.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 3, 2013)

Roomie said:


> Look at those beauties! Subbed.


Thanks for following


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Mechanical (Jan 3, 2013)

24hrs
View attachment 2464975
View attachment 2464976


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 3, 2013)

So all my pics other than my first page of attatchments got deleted.. The file is there put no picture and this journal and my first journal pictures dont show up other than the pictures on my first attatchment page. Anything i can do about this? Kind of the reason to do a journal lol.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 3, 2013)

not sure ,i'm pretty awful at this computer stuff..hope someone can help


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 3, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> not sure ,i'm pretty awful at this computer stuff..hope someone can help


It seems to be happening to alot of people so hopefully it will work out.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 3, 2013)

> *Come on with a journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think i"m gona start a journal once I know the sex. I'd hate to get all involved and it turn out to be a male and disappoint people keeping an eye on the journal. Well if your right I should know the sex in a couple weeks. Let me know what day your able to tell yours is female. 

Yeah I noticed last night that all the pictures were gone except for your initial page. Bummer

I think my slow growth is because of the rockwool cube constantly being wet. So I got it out of the 3 gal bucket to let it dry out. Hopefully the roots will go searching for some nutrients and the leaves will spring some wings like it had some Redbull. otherwise the growth is hardly noticeable from last night to tonight.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 3, 2013)

Day 14 of my C99


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 3, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Day 14 of my C99
> View attachment 2465765


Looks about where mine was I'll take a close look when I get home to see if I can find some pre flowers. I'm really excited about their growth rate right now.


----------



## Caddywampus (Jan 3, 2013)

Damn those are lookin nice! I hope mine look like that on day 14 )


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 3, 2013)

Caddywampus said:


> Damn those are lookin nice! I hope mine look like that on day 14 )


 Proud father


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

Topped both of them today after their 5th node.

Pre Snip




Post Snip






The Aftermath


Will give them their first nute feeding tomorrow. Cotelydons are fully yellow on both of them.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 4, 2013)

how tall are they now?

i top at that point to..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll measure when the lights come back on at 8:15. I'm not any good at guessing inches.. Lol at least that's what my GF says


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 4, 2013)

hehe ,yeah i got a 12 inch ruler on me at all times ..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> how tall are they now?
> 
> i top at that point to..


The bigger one is 6.5'' tall and 12'' wide. The smaller one is 4.5'' tall and 10'' wide. The shorter one just has no spacing between nodes.. Gonna be a bush


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 4, 2013)

Soil felt pretty dry and I did a little reading on organics and letting your soil totally dry out isn't good.Went ahead and gave them their first feedings. After mixing the seedling dose it ph'd to about 4.9 in distilled water. Box says not to adjust but I went ahead and adjusted it to 6.5 with organic Earth Juice.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Almost time for the screen


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Went ahead and put the screen on just for the hell of it.


----------



## Roomie (Jan 6, 2013)

The screen looks pretty sharp, Mechani! What's up with the lower piping around the plants?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Roomie said:


> The screen looks pretty sharp, Mechani! What's up with the lower piping around the plants?


Thanks man.. Well originally the piping was going to be used to house tubing for a drip system so I could just turn on a pump to water them. Don't know if I will set it up now though. Kind of depends on how difficult it will be to water them when the screen is getting full. I will probably just use a funnel with a hose on it unless I get high and get in the project mode So for now it just looks like extra PVC but that PVC is also what is holding up the stand for the smart pots under the table. You can't tell but they are hanging underneath. I'll take a pic..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

I dont know if you can see what I mean but this is one corner. 



This is how I collect my run off. I cut out holes in that wood piece slightly larger than the very bottom of the plastic drip trays so they sit down inside. I poked a bunch of holes in the bottom of those trays and then those buckets catch the drips. Makes it easy for me to flush em while they are being trained in the screen.


----------



## Roomie (Jan 6, 2013)

Clean, simple, effective and professional. Smart lad. You know this is ripe for a hydro grow, right?  (jk)


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya I had a hydro setup before this one and it just didnt work out. I had ph problems from the get go so I scrapped it and started over with these in soil cause I know dirt and its less work. Im gone every other week for 7 days.. I work on a rig and my gf babysits them while im gone. Ph'n the res and checking ppms is a little much for her cause this is her first time and she doesnt stay at my house everyday I'm gone.. Mixing a gallon of nutes or watering with plain distilled water and raising the lights is no problem for her twice a week. Plus if something does go crazy I have more of a buffer in soil.

I had an ebb and flow system with two 5 gallon buckets, a 25g (i think) res, a 10 gallon top off res with a float valve set at the lowest point of the flood cycle, a ph/ppm/temp meter that stayed in the res, and all the other bells and whistles. System worked great. I almost bought one of those auto ph systems but I couldnt justify spending $750. I still have it all so if I ever change careers and get a normal job I'll give hydro another shot. One day Thanks for the kind words..


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 6, 2013)

I was curious what the other PVC pipes were as well. thanks for the explanation. I like the scrog too. It must have taken forever to screw in all those EYE hooks. Nice simple design though.

How much space do you have under your screen for rearranging your plant into the scrog? looks like a tight fit under there, hard to tell. I think mines going to be around 12" of space.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> I was curious what the other PVC pipes were as well. thanks for the explanation. I like the scrog too. It must have taken forever to screw in all those EYE hooks. Nice simple design though.
> 
> How much space do you have under your screen for rearranging your plant into the scrog? looks like a tight fit under there, hard to tell. I think mines going to be around 12" of space.


Ya it did take a while. Whats funny is I also have a secondary screen if needed so the eye hooks you see are only half of them. On each side of the screen frame are pvc T's and the second screen sits 6'' above or I could make it shorter. Thats only if the buds get too tall and heavy though. Ive never scrogged this strain so I dont know exactly how they are going to stretch. From the soil to screen is 8'' and from table to screen is about 6''. Plenty of room to get my hand in there and there is also about 4'' of space between the sides and the walls. When you have 14 days off a month you tend to think alot and over plan I think building and designing is half the fun of growing though. Building grow rooms would be my dream job lol. I dont know if the amount of space really matters. I just thought 8'' sounded like a good even number..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 6, 2013)

Just another day in paradise..


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 6, 2013)

lookin good lookin good!! my set up is nearly completed. I just need to get some insulated ducting. Gona half to wait a couple weeks till payday though.

Here is a pic of my setup for the time being. 3x3 Oasis tent with an actuall footprint of 44.5" x 44.5"


And hopefully my Female C99.




> *I think building and designing is half the fun of growing though. Building grow rooms would be my dream job lol.*


Yeah If had all the right tools and a garage I would build my own grow box in a heart beat. Fun shit!! I'm pretty sure I could build a slick grow box.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> lookin good lookin good!! my set up is nearly completed. I just need to get some insulated ducting. Gona half to wait a couple weeks till payday though.
> 
> Here is a pic of my setup for the time being. 3x3 Oasis tent with an actuall footprint of 44.5" x 44.5"
> View attachment 2469828
> ...


Looking healthy!! Does that clip on fan move her around? Heres my first box.. It was about 2x2x5. Love the stealth.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

My last day with them till next Monday night.. What a sad day


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 7, 2013)

no way lol i hate building stuff.. i don't even have the patience to assemble my kids toys..

coming along nicely ,i can see they are recoverd already from the topping and are starting to bush out.. nothing looks as cool as a small cannabis bush ..


----------



## Dede7 (Jan 7, 2013)

This is mechanicals badass girlfriend... Hopefully if I have any questions while he's at work yall can help me out


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dede7 said:


> This is mechanicals badass girlfriend... Hopefully if I have any questions while he's at work yall can help me out



Ill be here to help.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey mechanical and his badass girlfriend, just subbed and am along for the ride, all looking good and here to help if it's needed.
I haven't read your thread yet but will 2mo as it's getting a little late here in the UK, thanks for the invite mechanical looking forward to watching the progress mate.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Hey mechanical and his badass girlfriend, just subbed and am along for the ride, all looking good and here to help if it's needed.
> I haven't read your thread yet but will 2mo as it's getting a little late here in the UK, thanks for the invite mechanical looking forward to watching the progress mate.


For some reason mine and a lot of other peoples pictures got lost so the beginning of the journal has no pics but hopefully it won't happen again.. Thanks for watching


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Dede7 said:
> 
> 
> > This is mechanicals badass girlfriend... Hopefully if I have any questions while he's at work yall can help me out
> ...


My chick said "I want my own account" today before I left. I swear to god a single tear fell from my eye.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> My chick said "I want my own account" today before I left. I swear to god a single tear fell from my eye.


bro my girl did the same thing after i posted a picture of her ass on my thread 
ahahahaaahhah


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > My chick said "I want my own account" today before I left. I swear to god a single tear fell from my eye.
> ...


Lol.. Greatness!! At least it was a complimentary picture


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 7, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> bro my girl did the same thing after i posted a picture of her ass on my thread
> ahahahaaahhah


You need to post more pics of that ass


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 7, 2013)

> This is mechanicals badass girlfriend... Hopefully if I have any questions while he's at work yall can help me out


No worries Dede, we got you covered. Did Mechy tell you a little bit about scrogging, and what to do? 

lmao, My imagination ran wild. The name Dede makes me think you have Double D's.

Mechy, your plants are in good hands with DD. Hell I told my Girlfriend about building my Scrog, and her eye brows raised and her jaw dropped saying, WTF did you just say. Clueless when it comes to my plants but loves to smoke them. Your Lucky!




> bro my girl did the same thing after i posted a picture of her ass on my thread
> ahahahaaahhah





> You need to post more pics of that ass


I'm gona have to agree with Chesus on this one.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 7, 2013)

lol im guessing yall took a peek


----------



## Dede7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys . I'm not too knowledgable about scrogging or really anything to do with growing in general, but I learn best from doing things firsthand....and I definitely have started to pick up on some things since the beginning of the babies. Also, the boyfriend makes sure to explain things in detail. Tonight I started reading up on growing....Mechanical you should be so proud 

Unfortunately, no double d's.....my username originated from my best friend's nickname....she's very important. 

I'll probably be watering the babies on Wednesday....maybe I'll post my own pictures of them once I figure this grow journal stuff out.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 8, 2013)

> *lol im guessing yall took a peek*


If only I knew where to look! You have over 4100 posts to your credit. 

Never mind.. Just found it.. Yeah, post more 



> *Unfortunately, no double d's.....my username originated from my best friend's nickname....she's very important.
> *


No Double D's.. DAMN... thats ok. In this Forum the only thing that matters is bud. DOUBLE D buds. lol


To insert an image is easy. just click on the icon that has a tree in the box. and upload it.


----------



## Dede7 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the help with the pics 

I watered them today and I'll probably go check on them again tomorrow night. 


This little guy is way smaller than the other one....


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 10, 2013)

looking great!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2013)

They have some along way in the last 2 weeks. Thats one of the most fun things about having a journal. For me at least some times it feels like man they will never grow or get bigger, but then you look back like 2-3 weeks later, and your like ok wow!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 10, 2013)

they are doing just fine.

So do you mix up the nutrients Dede or does Mechy mix up a big batch before he leaves for the week?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 11, 2013)

I water/feed/water so for now she has only had to water. They will need to be watered with nutes Monday night when I get home. I was going 5 days in between waterings but by the looks of them in the pictures they are drinking more so I'll go every 4 days. That means next time I go to work she will have to nute them. Go box makes it pretty simple and she is a smart one. I'll make her watch and take detailed notes on Monday lol 

I do have a question for any organic people out there. I want to add a product like Great White Shark or probably the Roots Organics brand. I can't remember the name right now. I know I top dress with it but I also wanna start using molasses on straight watering days. Can I use both at the same time or should I use the bacteria on my next straight watering and then the molasses on the one after that?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I water/feed/water so for now she has only had to water. They will need to be watered with nutes Monday night when I get home. I was going 5 days in between waterings but by the looks of them in the pictures they are drinking more so I'll go every 4 days. That means next time I go to work she will have to nute them. Go box makes it pretty simple and she is a smart one. I'll make her watch and take detailed notes on Monday lol
> 
> I do have a question for any organic people out there. I want to add a product like Great White Shark or probably the Roots Organics brand. I can't remember the name right now. I know I top dress with it but I also wanna start using molasses on straight watering days. Can I use both at the same time or should I use the bacteria on my next straight watering and then the molasses on the one after that?


Mycorrhizae need to be applied directly to the roots for them to germinate. I have earth juice and i know it isnt water soluble so it wont penetrate through the soil unless i apply when transplanting or dig


----------



## Jman305 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dede7 said:


> Thanks for the help with the pics
> 
> I watered them today and I'll probably go check on them again tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


 DAMN the size of that stem! Just be sure to start weaving the branches under when they hit the screen. I'm subbed up to this grow. I'm using the GO line myself and have noticed tremendous growth. I grow organic as well and currently have a bagseed and bubblelicious sativa pheno in veg. I'm waiting for the clones to root and then its switch time. Im also ordering a 6 spot blackstar Chrome here as soon as my bank transfers my money to the proper account. If I'm not mistake, you guy lucky and got the pineapple pheno. The one with the skinny leaves that's taller. It looks the same as the ones on everyone else's grow. I think the other one is the fruit punch pheno. Both are good yielders and especially since this is a SCROG.


----------



## Jman305 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah myco need to be lightly dug into the top 1-2 inches of soil or else applied when watering through a tea of sorts. These nutes breed VERY healthy AACTs. If you have any questions, ask. I'm not an expert but I read a lot and I learn from my own mistakes.  You can use both at the same time, the molasses acts as food for the mycos to wake them up and start colonizing. 1 Tbsp per gallon.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I used great white I'm sure you can use the molasses with it that sounds like a pretty good combo actually ha I might copy you on that one ha


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2013)

If I get back to soil soe day I'm gonna have to really look into the whole organics thing. Last time I ran soil I just used fox farms nutes, and had great results, but I really like the idea of being fully, of almost fully organic.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 12, 2013)

I switched from fox farms to roots organica I like that stuff more actually that's a really good organic mix if your looking for something


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2013)

Well I'm not looking now, but I am following a couple organic grows right now, and I've been seeing alot about the roots organics.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 13, 2013)

How are the plants doin Dede? I guess we'll see lots of updates tomorrow from Mechanical.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad to be fucking home!! Plants are looking good and growing right along. Started training last night.. Looks like they are ready for some food today.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 15, 2013)

doubletake said:


> I switched from fox farms to roots organica I like that stuff more actually that's a really good organic mix if your looking for something


My last grow was with FFOF and Fox Farms line of nutes as well. Wanted to give organics a shot..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 15, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Mycorrhizae need to be applied directly to the roots for them to germinate. I have earth juice and i know it isnt water soluble so it wont penetrate through the soil unless i apply when transplanting or dig


So I will dig in about two inches into the soil on their next watering and add some Myco and water it with molasses water.. Sound good?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> So I will dig in about two inches into the soil on their next watering and add some Myco and water it with molasses water.. Sound good?


You caan try and hope they germinate


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 15, 2013)

looking great man ,how long do you reckon it will take to fill your screen up..it's going to add alot more time on your veg time wouldnt it?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 15, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> looking great man ,how long do you reckon it will take to fill your screen up..it's going to add alot more time on your veg time wouldnt it?


Oh ya it adds a lot of time but the increase in yield is worth it and its fun. Scrogging is not really a time efficient method. I'd like to one day have a perpetual sog going but I don't have room for 2 separate rooms atm.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 15, 2013)

cool ..thanks for clearing that up...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2013)

So I just left the grow shop and they have me a free pack of that mycos stuff. I'm thinking about using it in my soil for one or two of my mother plants to give it a try.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So I just left the grow shop and they have me a free pack of that mycos stuff. I'm thinking about using it in my soil for one or two of my mother plants to give it a try.


You will like it. Apply directly to roots


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2013)

So when I transplant into my soil I should apply it to the root ball? Should I just follow the directions otherwise.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So when I transplant into my soil I should apply it to the root ball? Should I just follow the directions otherwise.


Exactly right to the rootball. You cant really over apply this stuff so so can be generous.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2013)

Sweet that's exactly what the packet said too. I also got some super thrive I'm gonna start using with my clones.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Sweet that's exactly what the packet said too. I also got some super thrive I'm gonna start using with my clones.



Ive done so much research to find out the interactions between superthrive and mycos and i cant find much, all i can do is experiment myself.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2013)

Didn't seem like it should cause an issue and my clones won't likely see the mycos I only keep moms in soil. I'm a hydro guy, hangin around to see the Cindy develope.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 15, 2013)

Good to see ya back home and posting Mechanical. Girls are looking fantastic. Dede, can pat herself on the back. She didn't kill them. lol

mine is still slowly moving along. I noticed a couple leaf tip burns on mine so I did a rez change last night earlier than expected. I'm thinking I need to supplement my Dyna grow nutes with some cal mag. I hope not. Everything I've read on these nutes or at least that I have seen from others success they say Dyna Grow is a stable Nute and no cal-mag is needed. It's probably just being a newb with different nutes. I'll wait a few days and see if this rez change in my DWC does anything. Using Dyna Grow - Pro Tekt and gave it some Mag Pro.. I hope there is a change for the better.

Here it is. Such a small little bugger still. Oh, I also Fim'd on Sunday. These were taken yesterday. Also in that first pic you can see I got a twisty Leaf.
View attachment 2482167View attachment 2482168

whatever nutrient problem it's having I wonder if that would be the culprit to the slow growth as well.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 16, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Good to see ya back home and posting Mechanical. Girls are looking fantastic. Dede, can pat herself on the back. She didn't kill them. lol
> 
> mine is still slowly moving along. I noticed a couple leaf tip burns on mine so I did a rez change last night earlier than expected. I'm thinking I need to supplement my Dyna grow nutes with some cal mag. I hope not. Everything I've read on these nutes or at least that I have seen from others success they say Dyna Grow is a stable Nute and no cal-mag is needed. It's probably just being a newb with different nutes. I'll wait a few days and see if this rez change in my DWC does anything. Using Dyna Grow - Pro Tekt and gave it some Mag Pro.. I hope there is a change for the better.
> 
> ...


Glad to be home! I have read that C99's are Mag whores. I dont know if that is your problem though. I dont see much twisting but that usualluy is a sign of ph swings. Looks good to me


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay so I need some advice or I guess opinions. As yall know right now they are under a 4ft 4 bulb T5(220watts). My hps light is one of those Digiliux enhanced blue bulbs. I think its a 25% increase in blue. So my question is........ Should I keep using the T5 OR should I start using the HPS at 50% power(300watts)? I would then increase it to 75% power(450watts) before I leave for work and most likely bump it up to 100% power before flower time. If I used the HPS I would go to a 18/6 schedule. What do yall think?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 16, 2013)

The hps is gonna really get your inner growth going. Much better light penetration


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 16, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> The hps is gonna really get your inner growth going. Much better light penetration


Ya thats what I was thinking. Thanks for the input. I'll switch it out during their dark period today and change their schedule to 18/6. I was also thinking of buying one of those dual arc bulbs. I think it was like 400 HPS and 200 MH. I just dont really want to spend alot more money on bulbs cause the one I have was expensive enough lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Ya thats what I was thinking. Thanks for the input. I'll switch it out during their dark period today and change their schedule to 18/6. I was also thinking of buying one of those dual arc bulbs. I think it was like 400 HPS and 200 MH. I just dont really want to spend alot more money on bulbs cause the one I have was expensive enough lol



If your gonna get another bulb just get a MH they work beautifully in veg


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 16, 2013)

Im also going to be buying some UVB bulbs soon. Still tring to figure out how to hang them and what size to get but do you think I should wait until flower or is their any benefit other than the increase to resin production(sunblock)? My last grow had an 18'' UVB during flower only and the buds closest to the UVB had alot more resin. This time I want to be able to cover the whole canopy or try to.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 16, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> If your gonna get another bulb just get a MH they work beautifully in veg


I really dont want to. Ill just try the HPS out. If they get stretchy I might buy one.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2013)

I've done some vegging with and hps, and I've flowered with a mh. They worked, either way you'll be 5 steps ahead of the floros. Getting 300w of HPS over her I bet will really jump start the growth.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 16, 2013)

Normal growth.. I gave them their first full dose of nutes today per the Go Box instructions. I also busted out the 600w HPS on 75% making it 450w at 12'' from the canopy. Tomorrow I will lower it a little bit. Lets see if that speeds up the growth. Good lord these nutes stank. Oh and I forgot to fill up my humidifier yesterday so the RH is a little low. It should get back up to around 30% again.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking awesome I bet you'll notice the growth tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Looking awesome I bet you'll notice the growth tomorrow for sure!


I hope so.. I look at them and then at the 8sqft of screen they have to cover and think.... Pleaaase hurry the fuck up lol!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 17, 2013)

all good bro


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 17, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> all good bro


Yes sir and yours is looking fantastic too


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks old chap


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 17, 2013)

Well how'd they look today? Notice growth yet, it might take another day but once it starts if you keep them happy it will be surprising I think.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well how'd they look today? Notice growth yet, it might take another day but once it starts if you keep them happy it will be surprising I think.


Well to be honest there wasnt alot more growth than normal. Maybe tomorrow. The smaller one actually looked a little limp. I lowered the light last night to about 7'' cause there is almost no heat and I think it was a little much for her. I did water her yesterday but I dont think I overwatered cause it had been 6 days. The lights just went off and will now be off for 6 hours so I'll post some pics after 10.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope 7" isn't to close for them. Are you running a cool tube? I'm planning on getting a 400w cool tube in the very near future.. So knowing that they can handle 450w at 7" will give me a little advance input for the future.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 17, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> I hope 7" isn't to close for them. Are you running a cool tube? I'm planning on getting a 400w cool tube in the very near future.. So knowing that they can handle 450w at 7" will give me a little advance input for the future.


Oh ya heat wise I could go way closer than 7". I put the thermometer directly under the glass(6" air cooled hood) and it wasn't any hotter than 7" or 12" away. I had to heat my house up a little to get the room to 77. At 71 ambient the rooms temp was 75. I think it was just a lot of light all the sudden for the smaller one. The big one looked fine. The lights come on in an hour so I'll see what 20 hours of HPS looks like. This was their last 20 hour cycle. 18/6 till flower.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 17, 2013)

And at what distance is light bleaching a concern? There is no difference in 75% and 100% of power heat wise so I could have them touching the glass at 600w for the entire grow. So how close is too close?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 17, 2013)

I see a little more growth.. Looks promising

YesterdayToday 

YesterdayToday


----------



## Jman305 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Im also going to be buying some UVB bulbs soon. Still tring to figure out how to hang them and what size to get but do you think I should wait until flower or is their any benefit other than the increase to resin production(sunblock)? My last grow had an 18'' UVB during flower only and the buds closest to the UVB had alot more resin. This time I want to be able to cover the whole canopy or try to.


 MH produces small amounts of UVB. There are now enhanced blue HPS bulbs for full grow and 10K bulbs made just for ripening stage.


----------



## Jman305 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well I'm not looking now, but I am following a couple organic grows right now, and I've been seeing alot about the roots organics.


 Don't know anything about roots other than that it gets a lot of good reviews where I'm at, too. FF still sells the same here, though. IMO Coco coir, EWC, High P Bat guano, mycos, Alfalfa meal, as a soil base and GO nutes or another preferred organic brand of nutes and a proper 10-14 day flush of plain water and you will never have yourself a smoother, more full flavored cannabis experience. Never forget the micro nutes, they enhance the subtleties. And silica is a very important nutrient as well.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 17, 2013)

Jman305 said:


> MH produces small amounts of UVB. There are now enhanced blue HPS bulbs for full grow and 10K bulbs made just for ripening stage.


My HPS has the 25% increase in blue. MH do have some UVB but not really enough to match the suns and my light is in a sealed hood so the glass would filter it out. Pretty much gotta go with UVB bulbs if you want a good increase. Those 10k bulbs do look interesting though.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 18, 2013)

Even with the 10k bulbs you have to take the glass off

If you are running a filter then exhausting said filter thru the hood, it will defeat the purpose of the filter


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Even with the 10k bulbs you have to take the glass off
> 
> If you are running a filter then exhausting said filter thru the hood, it will defeat the purpose of the filter


Are you talking about a carbon filter for smell? My setup is carbon filter->fan->hood->underneath my house.. I'm not sure what other filter you could be talking about. I think I have it set up the way most people do unless they are running a sealed room. Then the filter is just a scrubber. If I took my filter off I would be dumping straight grow room smell out and around my house would smell like dank dank. 

I don't know much about the 10k lights though. Why are you supposed to not use glass? I'm guessing the glass blocks some of the light the 10k provides?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 18, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Are you talking about a carbon filter for smell? My setup is carbon filter->fan->hood->underneath my house.. I'm not sure what other filter you could be talking about. I think I have it set up the way most people do unless they are running a sealed room. Then the filter is just a scrubber. If I took my filter off I would be dumping straight grow room smell out and around my house would smell like dank dank.
> 
> I don't know much about the 10k lights though. Why are you supposed to not use glass? I'm guessing the glass blocks some of the light the 10k provides?


glass filters UV radiation. take your glass of your filter is no good


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

[/QUOTE]
glass filters UV radiation. take your glass of your filter is no good[/QUOTE]

Oh ok. I thought you were talking about my air filter.. As far as the glass goes its kind of a trade off. I can take the glass off but then I would have to raise the light a lot because of heat so I'd be losing penetration.. That's why I was gonna just buy UVB lamps. I'll be able to keep the light closer and get the UVB.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

i def see some difference ..she'll take off now ,she loves you now for turning the hps on


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> i def see some difference ..she'll take off now ,she loves you now for turning the hps on


They better love me or else lol


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

Love training! Lower nodes are making their way to the screen faster now with the HPS on. Gotta stay on top of these big ass fan leaves though cause they are seriously getting in the way lol. The way they are growing I would guess they will be ready to flip in about 2 weeks. They will be 2 months old when I started to flower. Want them to be as mature as possible when they start to flower for potency and yield and that looks to be about where they will be. Happy man


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

can't wait to compare bud porn..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> can't wait to compare bud porn..


Me either!! I can't wait till I see some buds starting to form. I told myself I wanted to be able to get 3 harvests a year and I should be able to do that.. Are you gonna harvest on day 52 like everyone says to do or are you gonna go by the trichomes?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey mechanical those are looking really nice, I can totally see the differance. I personally would always go by what your plants look like not what anyone says. 

I also just sub'd to puffdat's thread, I'm checkin out all the C99 around.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Me either!! I can't wait till I see some buds starting to form. I told myself I wanted to be able to get 3 harvests a year and I should be able to do that.. Are you gonna harvest on day 52 like everyone says to do or are you gonna go by the trichomes?


Good question.Like thundercat says you should always go with the trichs .Nobodies day 52 will be the same ,i wouldn't have thought.. but i don't know whether thats the right way to think or not.I got a jewelers loup to look at trichs for last time and i couldn't see any trichs through it so i just pulled it down at day 56 according to the breeders discription.

if i can see trichs with this damn loupe thing i might try and go by the trichs ,but if not i might just take it to day 56.I have never seen a report that says to take c99 to 9 weeks.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey mechanical those are looking really nice, I can totally see the differance. I personally would always go by what your plants look like not what anyone says.
> 
> I also just sub'd to puffdat's thread, I'm checkin out all the C99 around.


There does seem to be a few of them going around huh? Thanks I'm happy with them right now I know what you mean about reading your plants but thats the thing with these c99's. Your supposed to harvest at 52 days to get that c99 trippy head high people talk about even though they dont seem done. If you wait they loose that and just turn into a ''just ok'' indica high. Trust me I love pictures so yall will see them and help me decide when to pull em lol..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

female seeds are a reputable company and when they say 7-8 weeks ,i think you can pull any time between that and it will be good.Is there going to be much difference between a day 52 and a 56?? .. its only 4 days..

i even emailed female seeds about it and asked whether taking it to 60 days would add anything and they replied quite simply ,we advise you to go to 7-8 weeks.. so maybe there is something to the 52 day harvest


fuck it i'll probably be dying to chop by then and take it at 52 anyway..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Good question.Like thundercat says you should always go with the trichs .Nobodies day 52 will be the same ,i wouldn't have thought.. but i don't know whether thats the right way to think or not.I got a jewelers loup to look at trichs for last time and i couldn't see any trichs through it so i just pulled it down at day 56 according to the breeders discription.
> 
> if i can see trichs with this damn loupe thing i might try and go by the trichs ,but if not i might just take it to day 56.I have never seen a report that says to take c99 to 9 weeks.


Well I'll just take notes on yours cause yours will be done before mine Im gonna buy one of those huge classroom style microscopes and bring it in the grow room with me lol.. After 4 months I want these to be perfect!!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> female seeds are a reputable company and when they say 7-8 weeks ,i think you can pull any time between that and it will be good.Is there going to be much difference between a day 52 and a 56?? .. its only 4 days..
> 
> i even emailed female seeds about it and asked whether taking it to 60 days would add anything and they replied quite simply ,we advise you to go to 7-8 weeks..


Ya I dont see what 4 days could do.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2013)

Lol I hadn't even done the math on it. I've read everywhere that C99 is supposed to only take like 6-8 weeks(depending on pheno). So honestly if you don't count your days until you start seeing flowers(like your supposed to) I'd be watching the plant at any point after about 42 days. Heck 52 might be perfect who knows, it will all depend on that plant inparticular.

As far as seeing trichs I find it very hard to do on the plant, I always pull a little bud to look at. I also use a small magnifier I got from radio shack which has a little light on it. It magnifies like 30x to 60x I think. I usually use it somewhere in between. Once I get a couple harvests with a strain I don't even bother checking any more, I just pull it when I think its good. I've tried running some longer or shorter, and didn't honestly notice much differance in yield or quality. This makes me think I've got my window about right.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe all the c99 growers can harvest on different days and compare. Just need Adam & Cola to get his journal up and going. By the way... Puff have you seen any pre flowers yet?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 18, 2013)

The big question is?
Which one would you reveg and take clones from?
The monster one that smells more like dank?
The fruity one that produces well?
The super frosty one that doesnt smell like weed?
The one with very very thin fan leaves that for sure is totally sativa?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> The big question is?
> Which one would you reveg and take clones from?
> The monster one that smells more like dank?
> The fruity one that produces well?
> ...


Hmm well I have never smoked c99 so I dont know. Im hoping I have the pineapple pheno just cause it sounds cool. Someone on here said it looks like I have the pineapple and the fruit punch pheno. I dont know if I will grow c99 next. I want to try a couple different strains before I pick my favorite. I do want to stick with quick flowering plants cause of the extra scrog time though. Id like to be able to have two strains I could scrog together that flowered the same. Have you smoked all these Chesus?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont grow so I wouldnt know what C99 looks and smells like. I just try to imagine what plants 7 weeks along would be like. 3 foot tall and all frosty and shit. A man can dream cant he?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> I dont grow so I wouldnt know what C99 looks and smells like. I just try to imagine what plants 7 weeks along would be like. 3 foot tall and all frosty and shit. A man can dream cant he?


Dream on Chesus.. You can just live vicariously through all of us


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 18, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Dream on Chesus.. You can just live vicariously through all of us


I try 
One day my dream will come true


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 18, 2013)

no haven't seen any preflowers yet..not to say they aren't there , i haven't really had a really close look.I would say in a week she'll have plenty..


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> There does seem to be a few of them going around huh? Thanks I'm happy with them right now I know what you mean about reading your plants but thats the thing with these c99's. Your supposed to harvest at 52 days to get that c99 trippy head high people talk about even though they dont seem done. If you wait they loose that and just turn into a ''just ok'' indica high. Trust me I love pictures so yall will see them and help me decide when to pull em lol..


the reason this is happening is because people arent growing the ''real'' c99, most of these seedbanks selling it do not have access to grim bros. old stock, maybe some f2's or 3's, but highly unlikley its original c99 from seed, maybe a clone...just my 2


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > There does seem to be a few of them going around huh? Thanks I'm happy with them right now I know what you mean about reading your plants but thats the thing with these c99's. Your supposed to harvest at 52 days to get that c99 trippy head high people talk about even though they dont seem done. If you wait they loose that and just turn into a ''just ok'' indica high. Trust me I love pictures so yall will see them and help me decide when to pull em lol..
> ...


I agree with you but unfortunately this is true for most strains. Female Seeds supposedly has Grimm in them but who knows how much.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2013)

Thats what I was gonna say. Female Seeds claims these genetics come from bros grimm stock that was back crossed to each other. I suppose as with anything there is always a level question though. Heres the description " This new batch is a cross of two exceptional basic pheno types, the Grapefruit and the Pineapple. Both derived from the original Brothers Grimm C99".

Mine is just barely an inch tall, so I won't be able to compare it with you guys immiidiately but eventually. I'm confident she is gonna live, and it looks strange it seems it is growing two growth shoots right out of the first set of leaves. I didn't top it or anything like that just how its growing. MIght be the ultimate mother plant!!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

I worry about any strain that is not clone only. I knew when I bought these that they might not be exactly like the originals but close enough is good enough for me I have no access to clones here in TX so I have to trust what they say.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thats what I was gonna say. Female Seeds claims these genetics come from bros grimm stock that was back crossed to each other. I suppose as with anything there is always a level question though. Heres the description " This new batch is a cross of two exceptional basic pheno types, the Grapefruit and the Pineapple. Both derived from the original Brothers Grimm C99".
> 
> Mine is just barely an inch tall, so I won't be able to compare it with you guys immiidiately but eventually. I'm confident she is gonna live, and it looks strange it seems it is growing two growth shoots right out of the first set of leaves. I didn't top it or anything like that just how its growing. MIght be the ultimate mother plant!!


You have a new journal for your c99?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2013)

Nope, once she is up and running I'll drop some posts on your guys threads or maybe in my old journal.

I"m toying with a bunch of new strains seeing what runs well in my system, and what seems like a good pheno. I actually just put another Cindy seed in tonight. I was in water the last 24 hours, and I put it in some peat this evening. My last one started real slow, and had a few issues, I believe I figured out what they were, so I fixed them and wanted to try to jump start another bean. Can rarely have to many.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Nope, once she is up and running I'll drop some posts on your guys threads or maybe in my old journal.
> 
> I"m toying with a bunch of new strains seeing what runs well in my system, and what seems like a good pheno. I actually just put another Cindy seed in tonight. I was in water the last 24 hours, and I put it in some peat this evening. My last one started real slow, and had a few issues, I believe I figured out what they were, so I fixed them and wanted to try to jump start another bean. Can rarely have to many.


Slow and these Cindy's seem to be a common thing lol. If you don't start a journal feel free to post up some pics


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

Well the lights came on and after 6 hours of darkness they grew a lot. Might not take 2 weeks to fill the screen I bumped up the light to 600w just to see what they will do.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, I didn't figure you'd mind. I thought I lost it man, it just wasn't doing anything for like 2 weeks after it popped, and then it finally started to get a little bigger. I saw the weird center growth and thought I had a mutant without a main growth(happened on a sativa I sprouted recently) sprout. Then I realized it looks like its growing 2 so we'll see. I gave a buddy of mine one of my cindy seeds to spread the genetics, cus he has shared his with me before. His seed sprouted 2 seedlings, not sure how but I guess one died when he tried to seperate them.

I love the point when they really start to take off and you can watch the growth every day, almost as it happens.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks, I didn't figure you'd mind. I thought I lost it man, it just wasn't doing anything for like 2 weeks after it popped, and then it finally started to get a little bigger. I saw the weird center growth and thought I had a mutant without a main growth(happened on a sativa I sprouted recently) sprout. Then I realized it looks like its growing 2 so we'll see. I gave a buddy of mine one of my cindy seeds to spread the genetics, cus he has shared his with me before. His seed sprouted 2 seedlings, not sure how but I guess one died when he tried to seperate them.
> 
> I love the point when they really start to take off and you can watch the growth every day, almost as it happens.


The mosca versioin is like a snowball going downhill
Slow slow faster faster faster 
last 3 weeks
OMG this thing is getting fucking HUGE!


Thats what I read over at another website


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 19, 2013)

Nothing special..





Yesterday Today


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 19, 2013)

That sucks, this guy over at ICmag posted a picture of Mosca C99 at 41 days


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 19, 2013)

Well that man has some healthy plants.. Good job to him!!


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 19, 2013)

He says he is going to chop at 54 days, maybe he already did and will post up pics


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 19, 2013)

I wonder if he went by recommended time or trich development? I would love to see pictures!!


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 19, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I wonder if he went by recommended time or trich development? I would love to see pictures!!


Probably by time, that seems to be the consensus


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 19, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Nothing special..
> 
> View attachment 2486771
> 
> ...




i would disagree.. very special..


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice to see things are moving along for you mechanical. Your girls are filling in the scrog nicely. Shit, with you and Puff having a journal on C99 i almost don't need one.

But here is a lil update on my C99. Tonight is day 30 in Veg. last night I burned the midnight oil and perked up the brightness in my tent by getting a new hood and ballast in there. Purchased a dimmable Hypotek 400 watt ballast, a Grow1 6 inch air cooled hood and a Mh bulb. Waited till the girlfriend left for the weekend to Sac. to get it outa my car and install it. Didn't feel like hearing her nag about me purchasing more shit. lmao. 
Ok so the reason, it wasn't until after midnight that i did the light swap is this. 

The Ballast Box says 400watt. but after taking it out, first thing I noticed was that it was a 600 watt ballast..  SWEEET.. only problem. was my bulb was only 400 watts. So i run to HD, OSH trying to find a 600watt bulb.. no such luck. And i'm not about to go to the hydro shop and purchase a 600watt bulb when they just sold me a 400 watt system.. Me no dumby! So I did a bunch of research and found that I could run the 400watt bulb on the 600 watt ballast.. So right now. I'm running my 600 watt ballast with a 400 watt bulb on 50% (200 watts) reason for running it 200 watts.. the damn thing puts out a ton of heat. 13" away from the top of the plant and it's at 82 degrees. I need to get some ducting now and blow the hot air out. As with DWC I can't have the water above 80 as it will just be begging for crap to go wrong. 

Also did a Rez change last.. ditched the Mag pro and went with old faithfull Cal-Mag. As the Mag-pro didn't help my plant problem. 

View attachment 2487535

So in all i'm happy. Out the door $208 for 600 watt ballast a hood and a bulb. price tag on the box for the dimmable ballast $168

Here is a pic of the goof up.. hope you can see the model it says 600 watt HPS/Mh ..not sure if it's the hydro stores fault or the manufacture.. oh well i aint bitchin. 
View attachment 2487541


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I agree with you but unfortunately this is true for most strains. Female Seeds supposedly has Grimm in them but who knows how much.


 yea i agree as well, i would be susipicous of ANY company claiming they have c99 f2's even, i got c99 when it was sold only by grimm bros, then i took a male and female c99 and made seeds, which would make what i have f2, and i honestly beleive im one of the few people that have the true lineage. seed companies just want to make $$$$$


ps. i would NEVER cut a plant, esp c99 at 50 days, she needs at least 60, more like 70,i have been growing cinderella since 04-05.. alot of these companies saying they chop at 50 days and shit just want your money and say that so people think their plants flower quickly, i have been growing for over 10 years, I HAVE NEVER SEEN A PLANT READY AT 50 DAYS (photo-flower)..even those plants that are ''mosca c99'' at 40 days need AT LEAST 2 more weeks before they are done, to each his own i guess, whatever, good luck to anyone searching for the true cinderella, its a once in a lifetime experience, if you smoke THE REAL THING you will know it. immediatley.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yea i agree as well, i would be susipicous of ANY company claiming they have c99 f2's even, i got c99 when it was sold only by grimm bros, then i took a male and female c99 and made seeds, which would make what i have f2, and i honestly beleive im one of the few people that have the true lineage. seed companies just want to make $$$$$
> 
> 
> ps. i would NEVER cut a plant, esp c99 at 50 days, she needs at least 60, more like 70,i have been growing cinderella since 04-05.. alot of these companies saying they chop at 50 days and shit just want your money and say that so people think their plants flower quickly, i have been growing for over 10 years, I HAVE NEVER SEEN A PLANT READY AT 50 DAYS (photo-flower)..even those plants that are ''mosca c99'' at 40 days need AT LEAST 2 more weeks before they are done, to each his own i guess, whatever, good luck to anyone searching for the true cinderella, its a once in a lifetime experience, if you smoke THE REAL THING you will know it. immediatley.


Seed Companys are known to be full of crap. However with the Mosca version the consensus is indeed ~50 days. By consensus I mean if you do research on google ask people who have grown it etc etc. They all say to chop at ~50 and letting it go longer doesnt do the plant justice. Here is a pic some guy at another website took of Mosca C99 at 42 days


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 20, 2013)

Whereabouts can a discerning farmer find decent c99 nowadays then? Please and thankyou?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 20, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Whereabouts can a discerning farmer find decent c99 nowadays then? Please and thankyou?


Sold out most places


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 20, 2013)

We have pre flowers.. Not sure when they came up but just thought to look. Little bit of burn on the first pic is from a little bit of nutrients getting on the leaf. No biggie but I hate anything making them not look good.. Little OCD for ya Kinda hard to water when they are so bushy lol. Wish I would have filled up the smart pots to the top but that would have meant buying a new bag of Roots Organic for like 2'' of soil. It will be a little easier when I clear out some of the under shit before I flip 12/12. Big difference today. Looks like they are eating up the 600 watts. Will water tomorrow before I leave for work.






Yesterday Today


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2013)

Lookin great mechanical! They really looks happy and congrats on the preflowers. 

As far as seed companies screwing everyone thats a matter of opinion. I've met so many people on forums and a few in real life that don't ever believe what they are smoking matters if its good weed. I personally don't get all hung up on names, unless I konw the grower, and the genetics are legit. Personally I've never had any reason to believe a seed company was tricking me or full of shit. Now I don't doubt that they may exagerate yields or flowering times, but perhaps in the grows these guys have, those are the results they get. I would assume most seed production companies have ellaborate well ran grows with close to ideal conditions.

So AKnight as far as nothing finishing in 50 days, the white widow I've been growing for 4 years always gets chopped at about 50-55 days. I've ran it close to 70 days with little effect on yield, I've ran it out to 65, 60, and as early as about 45. The only one that seemed to be much different was the 45day which I only pulled because of an emergency at the time. I've been running the same pheno and I've never had anything but complements on its quality. 

Its possible that the pheno of cindy that you are growing after cross breeding who knows what phenos to start with, may not flower as fast as Cindy is supposed to. I personally don't really believe in judging by days, I always look to the plant to tell me. That being said I've read from countless growers online, that it is supposed to be a really fast flowerer. You are the only person I've ever read about growing cindy to 60-70 days, so unless your the only one growing it right, I'd say its the pheno you have.


----------



## Roomie (Jan 20, 2013)

What a sweet pair of marijuana bushes. Tight fit underneath, eh?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2013)

So I popped another C99 bean, and it actually came up in about 36 hours. I was thrilled, I thought I had figured out what had been wrong the first time. Even cooler, is the new little seedling has a siemese twin. From the one seed and one tap root have sprouted 2 seedlings. They are connected, at the tap root, but otherwise seem to be 2 full growths. One is just ever so slightly larger then the other, but both look healthy. I'm gonna try to grow it out this way. Thought you guys might find it interesting.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

Roomie said:


> What a sweet pair of marijuana bushes. Tight fit underneath, eh?


Trying to water them is a pain but its enough space to get my hand in there to train. They are some bushes though


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So I popped another C99 bean, and it actually came up in about 36 hours. I was thrilled, I thought I had figured out what had been wrong the first time. Even cooler, is the new little seedling has a siemese twin. From the one seed and one tap root have sprouted 2 seedlings. They are connected, at the tap root, but otherwise seem to be 2 full growths. One is just ever so slightly larger then the other, but both look healthy. I'm gonna try to grow it out this way. Thought you guys might find it interesting.


I gotta see a picture of that.. I'm sure one will die off though. I don't think one root system could support 2 normal sized plants but it would be cool to see how it turns out.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 21, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> I gotta see a picture of that.. I'm sure one will die off though. I don't think one root system could support 2 normal sized plants but it would be cool to see how it turns out.


It will work out well. Give it plenty of root space and train it so they arent fighting for light. There are guys on here that actually plant more than one plant in a pot


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

Female Seeds c99 is the real deal...I still have original Bros Grimm Seeds and have grown those out many times and this experience allows me to vouch for Female Seeds c99...love them I do and all the plants thus far have been excellent


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Female Seeds c99 is the real deal...I still have original Bros Grimm Seeds and have grown those out many times and this experience allows me to vouch for Female Seeds c99...love them I do and all the plants thus far have been excellent


Apprecitate that Kite.. Makes me feel hopefull.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> It will work out well. Give it plenty of root space and train it so they arent fighting for light. There are guys on here that actually plant more than one plant in a pot


You think one root system could support two plants? My first grow was in a 10 gallon rubbermaid with two plants and it went fine. It would be a sight to see


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

Well its a sad day. Gonna water them before I leave. 


 6 days 

 6 days 

So by yalls estimate and the amount of growth in 6 days when do you think they will be ready to flip? See yall in 7 days


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2013)

well doesnt mj grow like a weed in some countries.... clusters of bushes very close to each other..as long as there is enough space to avoid rootboundness i think it works


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm almost posative it will work, because it is still actually only one plant. Not 2 seperate root systems trying to compete for space, and as long as my one root system is strong enough then it should be able to support whatever. I'll grab a pic after 5 when my lights turn on. You guys will get the first taste of my grow.

Honestly I would wait atleast till you get back next week before you start thinking about switching. I say that because you don't know what they will do in the next 6 days. They may double inn size and when you get back you'll be like oh sweet I'm gonna switch them, or they may not, lol. Either way you don't look like you are close to running out of space so I'd leave em on auto pilot and let us bug your old lady for the week, ha! I will say I would show her how to do the training, and keep them trained under that screen every day to get you a nice full even canopy on your netting. Usually people switch scrogs when they have the screen about 70% full. I know you've seen roomies beauty he has going, and whodats. In the next 6 days you may reach that point if they stay trained.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh ya its gonna be at least till I get home. I know when to flip. My last scrog was planned perfectly. I was just wondering how long y'all think it will take. I have to think about it in terms of what the plant will be doing and when I'm going to be home. Like I want to be there when they start and stop stretching during flower. Ideally I would want to flip as soon as I get home next week so I can get em going in the right directions, let her train the second week of stretch, and the back for the final week to determine how far to let them grow above the screen. I won't sacrifice yield by switching too early though if it doesn't work out like that.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 21, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> well doesnt mj grow like a weed in some countries.... clusters of bushes very close to each other..as long as there is enough space to avoid rootboundness i think it works


Sun moves 
Your lights generally dont
Unless you have a light mover

I seen a feild of wild hemp. Still grows out there by my parents house. Plants 15 foot tall. But the closer you got to permanent shade or on the hill the smaller they got. In the flat part of the feild 15 footers
Up the hill plants 12 inches tall. And a lot of them were purple.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds like a solid plan man, wasn't tryin to get ahead of ya. Sadly I get some of these grows mixed up some times, and I can't always remember how much experience some of the newer guys have. 

So I said I'd show you what I've been talkin about so here it is. The first is the new seedling with double sprouts, the second is my older one that split off naturally. 











and just cus I'm in a good mood heres one of my table.






I'll catch you guys later, tomorrow I may post the rest I took on my journal in my link if you'd like to see more!

The majority of whats in the tray everything on this side is all bubba kush, they have been stretching much more than I wanted, but only so much I can do. I've pinched the stems multiple times to try to slow down the upward growth. The clones I got from a friend, and then I made the mistakke of letting them veg for a week to try to build the roots. I'm just hopping I get some nice buds even if I have to lean them to the edges of my light. Won't be the first time.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 21, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Sun moves
> Your lights generally dont
> Unless you have a light mover
> 
> ...



Ah yes ,right enough ,good point


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

my lights overhead are on movers


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 21, 2013)

Hmm i bet by the time you get back next week Mechanical you'll want to flip. Save the last bit of room in your scrog for the stretch. I bet your screen will be completely full by the end of the stretch. I like to comparison shot 6 days apart.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2013)

I do tend to agree , they are really growing quickly now it seems.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 23, 2013)

So I watered them Monday morning before I left and trained them all to where no shoot was sticking more than an inch above the screen. Well holy shit I looked at them today on my Dropcam which sits about 2" above the screen and I can't see anything but green. That means they have grown about 2" in 2 days. I'm sure I'll be able to flip when I get home. Dede will be there tomorrow to train them and hopefully post an update. Damn I love growing weed lol..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like a solid plan man, wasn't tryin to get ahead of ya. Sadly I get some of these grows mixed up some times, and I can't always remember how much experience some of the newer guys have.
> 
> So I said I'd show you what I've been talkin about so here it is. The first is the new seedling with double sprouts, the second is my older one that split off naturally.
> 
> ...


What's weird is the twins aren't identical. I wish both my seeds sprouted like your pre topped seedling. That's perfect! I'm sure you will get some good bud off of those Bubbas. They look so uniform


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> What's weird is the twins aren't identical. I wish both my seeds sprouted like your pre topped seedling. That's perfect! I'm sure you will get some good bud off of those Bubbas. They look so uniform


no two womens breasts are identical either
But you still end up liking them


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 23, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > What's weird is the twins aren't identical. I wish both my seeds sprouted like your pre topped seedling. That's perfect! I'm sure you will get some good bud off of those Bubbas. They look so uniform
> ...


 Like a girl that wins first and 3rd in a wet t shirt competition lol..


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

That sounds awesome man an inch a day will definitely fill that screen fast.

From what I've been reading the twins thing isn't as rare as I thought I guess, its just the first time I've encountered it. It seems that often times, one will grow more dominant than the other. Depending how evenly they grow I may only let the smaller one just get big enough to make it the first clone. We'll see how they grow, I just put all my seedlings into some solo cups yesterday. I love the "pre-topped" one, I agree it should be awesome, its already working on it second set of leaves. I usually have pretty good success with the single cola plants I run, 25-30g per plant. These bubbas will hopefully still give well, but I am a bit doubtful atm. The plant on the far left that looks bushier, and darker green is what I'm calling NY strawberry, and I'm loving the way its growing so far very good node spacing. I'm thinking I may get closer to 2oz off it, and that will help the total. Hopefully its good quality too this is the first time I've ran it. I did have to cut the 2 power skunks I had yesterday, they were boys. I didn't feel the need to try to save some 100% sativa pollen so they went in the trash.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 23, 2013)

I grew some original Bros Grimm C-99 back in 2008... could put up a couple pics if you like?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 23, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I grew some original Bros Grimm C-99 back in 2008... could put up a couple pics if you like?


Hell yes.. I want to compare these to the original..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Hell yes.. I want to compare these to the original..


I still have original bros grimm beans right now!!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Mechanical said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yes.. I want to compare these to the original..
> ...


Well by all means post em up. Turn this into an all c99 thread.. I want all the pics I can get to compare mine to.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Well by all means post em up. Turn this into an all c99 thread.. I want all the pics I can get to compare mine to.


its been a while ...if they did not get lost in my hd crash...damned head hit the medium so no recovery...but I think I may have some from a lil 12/12 test run I did on fs c99


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 23, 2013)

was outdoor in some pretty harsh conditions.... Grapefruit pheno.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

So is one of these phenos supposed to be better or are they just different? Also is it just the flavor/smell that differentiates between them, or is there a notable growth difference?

I really love the pink pistols, and that you can still see the pink when its dried.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So is one of these phenos supposed to be better or are they just different? Also is it just the flavor/smell that differentiates between them, or is there a notable growth difference?


Mine was like a spicy grapefruit, pungent. Very heady high, kind of made me a little loopy if I remember correctly, I may have done a smoke report, I dont remember. I really enjoyed growing it, but it was in very harsh conditions, I grew a few out in pots that came out better, the plant pictured was basically stuck in a rock (moved there when it was 3 1/2 feet tall, solid granite outside surface pictures of the root mass is also in that thread and many many more pics :/ ). I honestly cant remember which grow/thread it was.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 23, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Mine was like a spicy grapefruit, pungent. Very heady high, kind of made me a little loopy if I remember correctly, I may have done a smoke report, I dont remember. I really enjoyed growing it, but it was in very harsh conditions, I grew a few out in pots that came out better, the plant pictured was basically stuck in a rock (moved there when it was 3 1/2 feet tall, solid granite outside surface pictures of the root mass is also in that thread and many many more pics :/ ). I honestly cant remember which grow/thread it was.


YEP THATS CINDY ALL RIGHT!! Nice ld...really dry and arid conditions huh?


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 24, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> was outdoor in some pretty harsh conditions.... Grapefruit pheno.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494008View attachment 2494010View attachment 2494013View attachment 2494015View attachment 2494016View attachment 2494017View attachment 2494018View attachment 2494020View attachment 2494021View attachment 2494023View attachment 2494024View attachment 2494028


Those are some nice plants.. I like the last picture lol.. Kinda like Weed Man.. All you needed was a cape


----------



## GreatDane (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been following your grow and am now subbed. I started 4 c99 beans and a thread and would appreciate any advise that you could give. Just watching your posts and reading comments have been a great source of information and the SLOW start of this strain would have been unnerving if I hadn't seen it here first. I hope that all is well when you get back and that it's ready to flip. My signature link didn't work, I'm not very computer smart, so I'm still trying to figure that out.

Edit: I figured out the signature link, thanks to puffdatchronic for the forum help. +Rep to you


----------



## Kite High (Jan 26, 2013)

Kite High said:


> its been a while ...if they did not get lost in my hd crash...damned head hit the medium so no recovery...but I think I may have some from a lil 12/12 from seed test run I did on fs c99


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice lufa sponge kite high I've got the same one! Oh ya and good looking plants too....lol. No seriously gorgeous buds though!


----------



## Kite High (Jan 26, 2013)

those were c99 12/12 from seed Female Seeds version... after I harvested and smoked them I ordered 10 more beans

that is melady's stuff in her shower... glad you at least didnt mention the douche bottle...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 26, 2013)

Kite High said:


> those were c99 12/12 from seed Female Seeds version... after I harvested and smoked them I ordered 10 more beans
> 
> that is melady's stuff in her shower... glad you at least didnt mention the douche bottle...



That C99 looks delicious! The pineapple phenotype there? Thats what I want anyways... I would definitely give it a shot if I had the beans. looks YUM.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 26, 2013)

yes the larger one was pineapple the smaller one pez pheno


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2013)

Man you guys are making me anxious. So are you guys just judging the different phenos by taste/smell.


----------



## GreatDane (Jan 27, 2013)

Kite High said:


>


 Love those long, skinny sativa leaves. Gorgeous.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 27, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Man you guys are making me anxious. So are you guys just judging the different phenos by taste/smell.


For the most part. As it appears I use conditions to encourage the sativa side of the genetics and therefore rarely do I get an indica leaning pheno from them although it seems they selected more sativa a leaning in their selection during breeding. There are some high variations as well. I have never had weed that induces paranoia in me but associates who smoked with me became paranoid more so on the pez pheno than the pineapple and I found it a bit trippier than the pineapple but not by much. Both trippy as fuck for modern strains.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2013)

I like sativa leaning plants, my WW definitely swings that way.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 27, 2013)

My C99 from Mosca Seeds is leaning more to Indica side. The leafs aren't nearly as long and narrow. phat and wide like an indica.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2013)

maybe thats the really fast pheno?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 27, 2013)

could be caused by high rh etc as well...wider leaves that is


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2013)

True the sativa may show more in flower too.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 28, 2013)

Glad to be home!!!! Okay so my vote is to flip but I'd like some input from some of ya'll seasoned C99ers. Everything is looking good and they were fed yesterday so they are hitting a little growth spurt. I trimmed some under the screen when I got home. What do ya'll think?

 7 Days 

 7 Days 

 7 Days 

Just some closer pics..



As for everyones c99 pics they look beautiful and thank you for keeping this journal going while I was away!! Id be lucky if mine wind up anywhere near as good as them


----------



## Kite High (Jan 28, 2013)

yes flip now as she will maybe outgrow your screen...this is going to be beautiful...nice job

KEEP'EM GREEN


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 28, 2013)

Kite High said:


> yes flip now as she will maybe outgrow your screen...this is going to be beautiful...nice job
> 
> KEEP'EM GREEN


Thanks man.. Im probably going to do an 11am to 11pm lights on schedule so at 4pm today they are going to go out and I'll most likely keep the lights off till 11am tomorrow. Have any of yall done the lights off for an extended period of time? Like the 36 or 48 hour lights off thing.. It just seems so against nature and I've been paranoid about hermies and Puffs ball sacks on the same strain from the same breeder just made me more paranoid. It wouldnt worry me too much if I was here everyday to pluck them but I dont want to come home after 7 days and have 2 fully pollenated plants.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 28, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Thanks man.. Im probably going to do an 11am to 11pm lights on schedule so at 4pm today they are going to go out and I'll most likely keep the lights off till 11am tomorrow. Have any of yall done the lights off for an extended period of time? Like the 36 or 48 hour lights off thing.. It just seems so against nature and I've been paranoid about hermies and Puffs ball sacks on the same strain from the same breeder just made me more paranoid. It wouldnt worry me too much if I was here everyday to pluck them but I dont want to come home after 7 days and have 2 fully pollenated plants.


tried the 36 and didnt like it ...they stretched like 4 inches overnight (different strain not cindy) as long as 12 dark is always maintained then longer darkness wont hurt anything other athan yield a bit less...but like you mentioned 4p-11a once will do no harm at all


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 28, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> I have been following your grow and am now subbed. I started 4 c99 beans and a thread and would appreciate any advise that you could give. Just watching your posts and reading comments have been a great source of information and the SLOW start of this strain would have been unnerving if I hadn't seen it here first. I hope that all is well when you get back and that it's ready to flip. My signature link didn't work, I'm not very computer smart, so I'm still trying to figure that out.
> 
> Edit: I figured out the signature link, thanks to puffdatchronic for the forum help. +Rep to you


Thanks man.. Im bout to check yours out


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 28, 2013)

yep i'd say flip to.Mine has went from 10 inches to 25 inches in 10 days.. so she could well end up getting at least 3x bigger at this rate..and yours looks just about big enough now to fill that screen for sure.Looks great still aswell..getting to the good part..lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2013)

I figured they had to be gorgeous. Very nice looking bushes man. I agree with everyone else on flipping, and how your doing it is how I usually do. I might give them a few extra dark hours to maybe jump start things, but I've never wanted to leave my lights off any long then I had to. I think your going to be very pleased with how this all turns out. They are well on their way to some impressive sized plants/buds


----------



## ArCaned (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking good man, lovely grow


----------



## GreatDane (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree that an extended dark period seems so unnatural. If an indoor grow is meant to simulate the outdoors as much as possible, where does a 36/48 hour total black period followed by a 12/12 natural light period ever happen? I would think that a ramp down to 12/12 over a few days would be more like fall days getting shorter rather than WHAM all at once. I know that the norm is flipping straight to a 12/12; has anyone ever gone from 18/6 to say 16/8 for 2 or 3 days then 14/10 then 12/12? Would it make a difference good or bad? You have obviously flipped since you posted this and that was my vote too. I hope mine take off soon and look as lovely as your girls. BTW, you can really see the different leaf blade widths in the photos. Amazing contrast between the two Phenotypes.


----------



## Jman305 (Jan 29, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> I agree that an extended dark period seems so unnatural. If an indoor grow is meant to simulate the outdoors as much as possible, where does a 36/48 hour total black period followed by a 12/12 natural light period ever happen? I would think that a ramp down to 12/12 over a few days would be more like fall days getting shorter rather than WHAM all at once. I know that the norm is flipping straight to a 12/12; has anyone ever gone from 18/6 to say 16/8 for 2 or 3 days then 14/10 then 12/12? Would it make a difference good or bad? You have obviously flipped since you posted this and that was my vote too. I hope mine take off soon and look as lovely as your girls. BTW, you can really see the different leaf blade widths in the photos. Amazing contrast between the two Phenotypes.


 I agree. I'm doing this with mine, switched from 18/6 to 16/8 and I will probably end up going 14/10 in the future. DJ short has made some recommendations on keeping lighting as close as possible to natural time. He say's he has even been able to influence phenotype by RH and light hours. It will be a fun side by side one day. They actually seemed to respond better to the 16/8. I guess if you're going for faster veg growth, this is the ideal. But if you want as natural as possible, I'd use 14/10 or 13/11 for veg and 11/13 or 10/14 for flower. I'm going to try and do multiple lights on timers to re-enact "sunrise" in my room eventually. I want them to think they're on a mountain or a beach field somewhere. Eventually, I'm adding sound to the grow. Either metal for more roots and bigger fruits, or natural ambiance from forests and jungles. Keep em happy!

So is the general consensus Mosca or Female seeds C99?! 

Mechanical, I would flip, buddy. I saw a few people that had 3x stretch. Hella big colas! I think you're going to be *very* pleased with the outcome of this grow. You're doing an excellent job. Keep it up!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 29, 2013)

I was going to do the natural time thing but when I got home I knew I didn't have much time left to flip. Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm glad I made that second screen that sits about 5" above the screen just in case I have no choice but to go up before the stretch stops..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh and I'm pretty happy I got 2 different phenos even though the bigger sativa looking one will take over a little more of the screen..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 29, 2013)

Did some more trimming under the screen. Pulled all the fan leafs that werent getting any light and laying on the soil and any tiny shoots that wont make it to the screen. Picked up two 18'' 10.0 15w UV-B lights, 2 fixtures, and a dual outlet timer. Gonna run them from 2pm-8pm. I'll post some pics tomorrow after I mount them. Most likely I will mount them on the sides of my hood. I also had a little oops I forgot to turn my timer to the new 11am to 11pm so my lights went out at 4pm for about 5 minutes before I remembered so they got some serious shade. Maybe they thought there was an eclipse Not a good start lol but hopefully that will be the only hiccup during flower.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 29, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Did some more trimming under the screen. Pulled all the fan leafs that werent getting any light and laying on the soil and any tiny shoots that wont make it to the screen. Picked up two 18'' 10.0 15w UV-B lights, 2 fixtures, and a dual outlet timer. Gonna run them from 2pm-8pm. I'll post some pics tomorrow after I mount them. Most likely I will mount them on the sides of my hood. I also had a little oops I forgot to turn my timer to the new 11am to 11pm so my lights went out at 4pm for about 5 minutes before I remembered so they got some serious shade. Maybe they thought there was an eclipse Not a good start lol but hopefully that will be the only hiccup during flower.
> 
> View attachment 2502365
> View attachment 2502360View attachment 2502362
> ...


well lets hope not as hiccups are exciting...looks good


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 29, 2013)

This is only my second grow so whats the deal between these two? I understand the difference between phenos but I thought they pretty much grew the same. It might just be me over thinking things but the smaller plant with tighter nodes looks to have way more pre flowers or whatever they are. The bigger plant has them but not near as many. Tell me what yall think..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 29, 2013)

the first pic is of a more hormonally mature plant. Not by age, by hormones and life cycle. If will flower faster as well, different phenos


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 29, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> the first pic is of a more hormonally mature plant. Not by age, by hormones and life cycle. If will flower faster as well, different phenos


+Rep to you good sir.. That makes sense. I need to do a little more reading on phenos I guess. It just seems strange to me that 2 different plants of the same strain can behave so much different.. Almost like they arent related. Now that I think about it 2 sisters might not mature the same even though they had the same parents.. Will these 2 different phenos produce the same high at least? If not does anyone know what pheno the original C99 was closer to?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 29, 2013)

Cannabis is a cesspool of genetic bullshit (IMHO), who knows for real?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 29, 2013)

Lookin great Mechanical. I would agree to the consensus of the followers here and say Flip. 

I'm gona try and not trim any of the bottom fan leaves as they all catch light and use it. regardless of how little light they do get. I've trimmed them before in the past so i'll see if it makes a difference. 
On the negative side of trimming the lower leaves, your soil will dry out faster as more light/heat will get to your pot. And with you being gone 7 days at a time that might hurt it in the long run. 

With me doing DWC I don't wan't heat to build up in the bucket and affect the roots. 

As far as the light cycle goes. I've tried the extended period of lights off. I couldn't tell if it made a whole hell of a lot of difference. I imagine that you'll just get more stretch from an extended dark period. hmm, i'm sure someone here has done a comparison test from changing the light cycles. might need to do a search. 

Today is day 40 on my C99.. i'll take a few pics

JMAN


> *So is the general consensus Mosca or Female seeds C99*


 Keywords "Cindy 99" "Cinderella 99" "C99" 

Those are the two strains that are mentioned in the thread. I'm sure there are more. Try doing a search at the Attitude seedbank and see how many C99's come up

Mechanical and Puffdatchronic both got there seeds from Female Seeds.. Puffdat's, actually hermied slightly. My seeds are from Mosca, but are regular seeds. so i don't know if mine will be male or female yet.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 29, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Lookin great Mechanical. I would agree to the consensus of the followers here and say Flip.
> 
> I'm gona try and not trim any of the bottom fan leaves as they all catch light and use it. regardless of how little light they do get. I've trimmed them before in the past so i'll see if it makes a difference.
> On the negative side of trimming the lower leaves, your soil will dry out faster as more light/heat will get to your pot. And with you being gone 7 days at a time that might hurt it in the long run.
> ...


I really wasn't going to trim but I kinda had to. For one the leaves were getting burned cause they were huge and laying in the soil. They also made it very hard to water. They were blocking the shoots too. Once I started plucking I found about 6 shoots trying to make their way to the screen. Now they have all made their way since yesterday. There is still a full layer of fan leaves under the screen. Before I trimmed I couldn't push them down under because there were too many already. This was making it hard to train because my screen holes were full of fan leaves. If I was growing a tree I wouldn't clip anything but I didn't see any way around it with my setup..


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 29, 2013)

> *Before I trimmed I couldn't push them down under because there were too many already. This was making it hard to train because my screen holes were full of fan leaves. If I was growing a tree I wouldn't clip anything but I didn't see any way around it with my setup..*


Good point. Didn't think of that. I'm gona have a hard time with these fat ass leaves. 

Here's my C99. I think i'm finally starting to catch up to you. I think my screen is bigger for my one plant. so i got a about a week left for Veg before I flip. I also took a couple clones from the very bottom on Sunday. I'll throw them into flower as soon as I see roots to find out if this is a female or not. I'm also gona intentionally turn one to male (if infact it ends up being a she) so that I can get a lil pollen. i'll dust one of the buds to get some female seeds for future grows. 



Still got a little bit of time before I flip. But not much


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 30, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Good point. Didn't think of that. I'm gona have a hard time with these fat ass leaves.
> 
> Here's my C99. I think i'm finally starting to catch up to you. I think my screen is bigger for my one plant. so i got a about a week left for Veg before I flip. I also took a couple clones from the very bottom on Sunday. I'll throw them into flower as soon as I see roots to find out if this is a female or not. I'm also gona intentionally turn one to male (if infact it ends up being a she) so that I can get a lil pollen. i'll dust one of the buds to get some female seeds for future grows.
> 
> ...


Looking healthy man. Did you say that you are going to turn her into a male if she is a she or were you meaning you were going to try to get a bud to turn male for you with some CS and pollinate another bud? Ya I'd say another week or maybe a little less..


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 30, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Cannabis is a cesspool of genetic bullshit (IMHO), who knows for real?


To be honest I cant tell the difference in the high of 2 different indicas or sativas. Thats why I wanted to grow c99. Everyone I've heard says its a special kind of high.. We shall see


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 30, 2013)

Stretching..






This is about my normal temp and RH range. 77 degrees and 33% RH lights on and 63 degrees and 47% RH(A little high due to rain yesterday. Usually about 40%) lights off. I might put my humidifier on a timer to turn off with my lights to keep my RH down once they stop stretching. Wanna keep my RH as low as possible when they start budding..


My UV-B stuff I'm about to setup.. Finished pics coming soon...


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 30, 2013)

Not exactly how I wanted it but due to my small space and akward screen footprint this is what I came up with. It works. On from 2-8..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 30, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Not exactly how I wanted it but due to my small space and akward screen footprint this is what I came up with. It works. On from 2-8..
> 
> View attachment 2503598
> 
> View attachment 2503599


Wanna share some info with you bro....I have implemented/experimented/and currently use uvb supplementation and have learned lots on the way

This is what I discovered AFTER employing a uvb meter 

Takes a minimum of 150 ug/cm2 uvb to cause the ratio manipulation sought, and more than 400 causes no increase in effect only reduction in yield...the only lamps I tested, and there were bunches (spent more testing the lamps than I do growing with them now that I found the right ones...lol), that affordably produced the required uvb emission were the following

http://www.lightyourreptiles.com/ard3t546in54.html

and

http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-metal-halide-uvb.php

I too went thru the rest of the reptile cfls and fluoros but they weren't accomplishing much of anything

And side of plant exposure seems better than overhead although I do both now with the 46" Ts HO on the sides and the MH overhead

Am not chopping on you nor your choice and placement just trying to save you some time and money and get you to the outcome you seek is all

Hope it helps

KEEP 'EM GREEN


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 30, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Wanna share some info with you bro....I have implemented/experimented/and currently use uvb supplementation and have learned lots on the way
> 
> This is what I discovered AFTER employing a uvb meter
> 
> ...


Hmm. So your saying the ones I have won't help at all? I just bought the ones that everyone said benefited their plants. This is the same bulb I had in my last box and the placement sucked but the buds closest to the bulb had a noticeable increase in trichs.. I had no actual way to test for an increase in THC other than looks so I could have just been fooling myself How many watts is the MH one you posted? I like that one How close do you keep it and for how long?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Jan 30, 2013)

Click on the self ballast button and it will show a range from 100 to 275watts.

But good luck ordering.. on the left of the webpage is this. 



> *January 7, 2013*
> 
> Dear friends, as you know, the Mega-Ray is a special bulb requiring very specific requirements. Because of this and the fact that each and every bulb is hand tested and altered to stay as consistent as possible, we are always running behind. We have refused shipments that have not been within our specifications and had to wait for replacements. Our factories have gotten wise enough to know that its pointless to ship what we will not sell.
> 
> ...


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 31, 2013)

looking good. can't wait to see the effect the screen has on this one..


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking nice bro!! keep it up!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mech my bud ive been here since day 1 LOOKING GREAT!


----------



## GreatDane (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice, looking good and will love watching that screen fill up.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

Haven't really noticed much crazy stretch yet but it has only been 3 days and I look at them all the time lol.. Just want to make sure I fill up the screen. The one on the right has more bud sites but the one on the lefts buds are gonna be much tighter..




Want to try to document the progress of one cola from each plant when I'm home..




Im not happy with the coverage of my hood so I'm most likely going to go buy two 2' two bulb T5s and mount them to the walls. I dont really want to spend more money but I also dont want to have weaker buds on the sides. It should be worth it.. I hope This hood would be better for a 3'x3'


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Mech my bud ive been here since day 1 LOOKING GREAT!





GreatDane said:


> Very nice, looking good and will love watching that screen fill up.


Thanks guys I'll try to make yall proud


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

Love2Smoke85 said:


> Looking nice bro!! keep it up!


Thanks for watching


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> looking good. can't wait to see the effect the screen has on this one..


Me too man!!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay so I hit up the hydro store.. The 2 bulb 2' T5 fixture was $90 and I would need two of them. I couldnt justify spending $200 on side lighting right now.. So what I did was buy these singles for $30 each(with 2280 lumen bulb) that can be daisy chained together. I just bought 2 of them for now cause I can't mount them on the wall just yet cause they would be too far away to help at all. They dont have reflectors but once I mount them I will make one for them out of that roof ducting metal material that everyone uses. I built my own cfl reflector for my first box and it worked pretty good. For now they are just laying on the side of the screen about an inch from the closest shoot. They should help some. I have grow bulbs in there but I also went ahead and bought 2 bloom bulbs. My thinking for using the grow bulb for now is to try to keep the farthest shoots from the hps from stretching too much. When I mount them with two on each side I will most likely use a grow on the bottom and the bloom on top. Maybe till the end and then switch to all bloom. Does that sound right or would yall use a different configuration?



This shoot closest to the T5 is what I mean about the shoots farthest away from the hps stretching. I dont like it.. 


This plant isnt doing it so it might just be a pheno thing.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 31, 2013)

I bought these. They are great light and have an external ballast. I wil come and share what I have found and detail it better for you. Busy right now and under the weather. 


http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-2x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52123.htm


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 1, 2013)

First of I think they girls are looking wonderful man. Seems like the one on the right looks a bit more sativa, then the one on the left, maybe I'm seeing stuff.

As far as light coverage ......side lighting is awesome. Is there any possible way to turn your hood and light the other direction, I bet you would get a wider swath of light across the whole garden. I'm trying to figure out how to do the same thing with my light or turn my table some how. The lights emit more light to the sides then to the end, so when I only have one tray set up I get a big section of wash light. Just a thought, but it seemed like it might help if it was an option.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I bought these. They are great light and have an external ballast. I wil come and share what I have found and detail it better for you. Busy right now and under the weather.
> 
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-2x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52123.htm


 No worries brother.. Get better


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> First of I think they girls are looking wonderful man. Seems like the one on the right looks a bit more sativa, then the one on the left, maybe I'm seeing stuff.
> 
> As far as light coverage ......side lighting is awesome. Is there any possible way to turn your hood and light the other direction, I bet you would get a wider swath of light across the whole garden. I'm trying to figure out how to do the same thing with my light or turn my table some how. The lights emit more light to the sides then to the end, so when I only have one tray set up I get a big section of wash light. Just a thought, but it seemed like it might help if it was an option.


 I wish I could but I can't. If I somehow did the center of my hood would pretty much be at the end of my table because of the flanges and ducting.. I will just have to stick with it and use side lighting for now. The plants are looking pretty good.. The right one is full sativa. The left one is most likely a hybrid. I see some thin long leaves mixed in there now.. 48 more days lol..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

Watered them last night with molasses before the lights went out. The right plant is a pain to train with all the fan leaves. They are blocking so many shoots from reaching the screen!! I want to pull a bunch but I'm not going to right now. I'm going to try to work around them for now..

1-28-13 Right before first flowering light cycle..

2-1-13 Four days of stretch




1-28-13

2-1-13 




1-28-13 

2-1-13


PROGRESS


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah man ,very professional looking


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome mech


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 2, 2013)

That scrog is doing it's job in controlling the stretch. I love it. I wonder if Puff tries a scrog next grow after comparing our grows.. hell, maybe you and I don't scrog our next grow after seeing results. but seeing your girls in the scrog tells me a got a few more days before I should flip. 

on my earlier post Mech.. I mentioned i took a couple clones from the very bottom of the plant.. I gona try to enduce one of clones to be a male (if this plant ends up being female) that way I could pollinate one of the buds from the mature plant to get female seeds. 
I'de rather take a clone and spray it then to risk screwing up on the main plant. And with 2 clones my odds increase seeing that its my first attempt at trying this. i'm gona throw the clones into flower tomorrow.. regardless of rootsize. i figure it would be just like starting a seedling on 12/12. The bottom line is, the clones will let me know if I got a female or not in my DWC.

Oh yeah,, you and I have the same temp and humidity gauge. I actually have two of them. This week I got a temp gauge with the wired probe, to sit where future buds will be. It gave me a totally different reading from what we are using now. (then the bright light turned on) I used to Breed Boa Constrictors. One thing you had to have spot on was the temperature. So i found my Tempgun.com laser temp gauge. The top leaves were actually 10 degrees cooler than what the probes are saying. ( could be the cause for the slow growth) who knows. 

Snakes.. Love them. I had hundreds.
Got a girlfriend and i don't have a single one anymore.  makes me bummed looking at the old pictures. So now I grow bud. hopefully one day I grow bud as good as I bred Boa Constrictors.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> That scrog is doing it's job in controlling the stretch. I love it. I wonder if Puff tries a scrog next grow after comparing our grows.. hell, maybe you and I don't scrog our next grow after seeing results. but seeing your girls in the scrog tells me a got a few more days before I should flip.
> 
> on my earlier post Mech.. I mentioned i took a couple clones from the very bottom of the plant.. I gona try to enduce one of clones to be a male (if this plant ends up being female) that way I could pollinate one of the buds from the mature plant to get female seeds.
> I'de rather take a clone and spray it then to risk screwing up on the main plant. And with 2 clones my odds increase seeing that its my first attempt at trying this. i'm gona throw the clones into flower tomorrow.. regardless of rootsize. i figure it would be just like starting a seedling on 12/12. The bottom line is, the clones will let me know if I got a female or not in my DWC.
> ...


 Ya give it a while. It has filled in nicely around the plant as far as the smaller shoots making it to the screen but the main tops aren't really stretching out that much. I'm not sure if all my screen will be full on the outside edges but that's okay. I'd rather it be under filled than over filled and fighting for light. It still has a while to stretch so we will see. 

As for the temps.. What matters is your room temps. I can't remember the technical name for it and its early so my Googling fingers don't want to work but there are different kinds of heat. Our thermometer is going to pick up both kinds. If the probe is in direct view of the light it will read higher even though its not that hot to the plant. I think that's how it works but like I said I can't remember the science around it. My thermometer says 77 anywhere in my room. I use my hand to see how hot it is.

When I was younger I had all kinds of reptiles. I had a 6 foot Burmese and a 5 foot ball python. I had every lizard you could think of it seems.. My favorite was Sydney, a 3.5 foot Savannah Monitor. Cool ass animal and peoples faces were priceless when they saw me walking her down the street with a leash. Dogs used to flip their shit when she started hissing with her mouth open and flipping her big ass tail around. She would have fucked em up. One time she took off up a tree and it took me 30min to get her down lol. I had to give her to the Fort Worth zoo cause she was eating rabbits and the vet told us to kill them before we gave them to her. Something about her stomach lining possibly being injured if they are still kicking around when she swallowed them. I'm a man but smacking a rabbit in a bag against the bathtub to kill it wasn't my thing. Plus feeding her got dangerous cause she knew what the bathtub meant. I would wear a baseball glove just in case lol. Feeding her in her tank was a no no cause it was getting hard to pick her up without being scared she was going to bite my hand thinking it was food.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

And I'd love to be able to clone the more sativa one but I don't have anywhere to put them One day!! Good luck getting some seeds..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

maybe you could try revegging it then taking some clones.. i might consider trying that with mine depending on how dank it looks.. because as far as an indoor strain goes it's perfect.. no smell ..might be a fun experiment.Though i'm really excited to try the northern lights out ..decisions decisions..anyone here smoked NL ?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> maybe you could try revegging it then taking some clones.. i might consider trying that with mine depending on how dank it looks.. because as far as an indoor strain goes it's perfect.. no smell ..might be a fun experiment.Though i'm really excited to try the northern lights out ..decisions decisions..anyone here smoked NL ?


I have smoked some and it was fantastic and I grew NLxSkunk and it was easy and looked beautiful but I didn't get to smoke it cause it was murdered 2 weeks before harvest. Stank to high heavens but it might have been the skunk in it. BTW how is the haunting going? Gave me chills and I don't even believe in them.. I might reveg but my room will also be my drying room so I don't know if that would work.. I thinking wanna try a diff strain.. Maybe Chemdawg cause I've heard so much about it.. Still deciding..


----------



## Kite High (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep. I don't care for it. But I like high not stoned.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

i love both .. really dig a narcotic type of high with a few beers and some tunes.But equally as good is the sativa high were you just float about and feel like your in heaven..2 different types of euphoria that i enjoy alot..

That sucks you lost the skunk/nl mechanical..police or ripped off or what? i would be gutted with 2 weeks to go..
Nothing has happened since i posted that thread about the haunting..really trying my hardest to not notice anything.. oh wait now i think about it i came downstairs and the living room door was open and i ALWAYS close it .. but that could have been me just forgeting to close it..thats what i'm chosing to believe.

chemdog i think will stink to high heavens man ,youd better get a new filter lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2013)

Chemdog would stink, and I've heard its not a great producer.. The second part may not matter to you, but I hate growing out a nice plant for a few months and not getting much off it. I grew out a landrace afghan kush from world of seeds, and it was beautiful, healthy strong little plant, but it only produced like 1.5 after a 2 month veg. The smoke was great, tasted like limes and hash, and the buds and suger leaves were coated with tons of resin. It was however not kept around due to low yield. Now I'm not saying chemdog would be that bad it is a hybrid and I've never grown it so I'm speaking from what I've read not my experiance.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> i love both .. really dig a narcotic type of high with a few beers and some tunes.But equally as good is the sativa high were you just float about and feel like your in heaven..2 different types of euphoria that i enjoy alot..
> 
> That sucks you lost the skunk/nl mechanical..police or ripped off or what? i would be gutted with 2 weeks to go..
> Nothing has happened since i posted that thread about the haunting..really trying my hardest to not notice anything.. oh wait now i think about it i came downstairs and the living room door was open and i ALWAYS close it .. but that could have been me just forgeting to close it..thats what i'm chosing to believe.
> ...


I havent had much sativa. Thats why im excited about these.. Its all in your head lol.. Keep telling yourself that!! No I was growing in a box I built at a friends place. Originally it was at an apartment in the laundry room and the exhaust was pumped out the dryer vent. Then they told me they were moving back to their house so I had to put it in a spare room. You know how stressful it was to transport a box with two plants in the back of a truck minutes away lol. Now that I think about it that was so stupid. Well the exhaust had to be pumped out into the new room. This was not a problem as long as the ac was kept at 72 degrees I could keep the box temps at 78 cause it was just a 150w. They were on a 3 day water schedule and going perfect until one day I got the hunch to check on them early 2 weeks from harvest. When I got to the house I noticed it was hot. The ac was set at 82 while they were at work for 2 days. The room the box was in had bad circulation and no probe for the ac. The room temp was 90 degrees and the box temp was over 100 and dry as fuck. The plants were crispy as fuck and I was so irritated that I just left and never went back. I might have been able to harvest something but they hadnt really swelled yet. I also wasnt smoking cause I was trying to get an oil rig job and knew I would take a drug test and I knew I'd be gone for 2 weeks at a time. I left an $800 box and never talked to them again. I was pissed! That was a year and a half ago. I should try to get it lol. I dont have finished pictures but I stained it and glued fake drawers to the front so it looked like a dresser. The top pulled off with velcro and there were 2 pins that pulled out to take the front off.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Chemdog would stink, and I've heard its not a great producer.. The second part may not matter to you, but I hate growing out a nice plant for a few months and not getting much off it. I grew out a landrace afghan kush from world of seeds, and it was beautiful, healthy strong little plant, but it only produced like 1.5 after a 2 month veg. The smoke was great, tasted like limes and hash, and the buds and suger leaves were coated with tons of resin. It was however not kept around due to low yield. Now I'm not saying chemdog would be that bad it is a hybrid and I've never grown it so I'm speaking from what I've read not my experiance.


Im not sure what I'm going to grow yet but I dont want a low yeilder. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

So far I counted 47ish future colas above the screen not including any newer ones. Then there are about 15 that are right under the screen. Im happy with that..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

The best sativa i have had was one that i didnt grow ,a friend from my old job sold me a small amount of what he said was kali mist.It was fantastic.In fact i don't know why i havent grown it yet.

47 bud sites already .. if they even produced 5 grams each your up to about 8 ounces..they probably go higher than 5 though lol..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> The best sativa i have had was one that i didnt grow ,a friend from my old job sold me a small amount of what he said was kali mist.It was fantastic.In fact i don't know why i havent grown it yet.
> 
> 47 bud sites already .. if they even produced 5 grams each your up to about 8 ounces..they probably go higher than 5 though lol..


I'm aiming high!! I want .75g/watt. I want a lb damnt but if I can get .5g/watt I'll be happy.. I looked at Kali Mist a while back but something I read said turned me away from it..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

lol , i know you will do alot better.I'm just saying worst case scenario half a pound.. i would say you will hit a pound.

what did you read about kali? something i should know before i go and order some beans ..was it the 80 day flowering period


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> lol , i know you will do alot better.I'm just saying worst case scenario half a pound.. i would say you will hit a pound.
> 
> what did you read about kali? something i should know before i go and order some beans ..was it the 80 day flowering period


Honestly man I can't remember but it might be the long sativa flower period. That's not a scroggers friend lol.. I was thinking Apollo 11 even though thats a c99 cross. Maybe Train wreck.. .5g/watt is good for regularly grown plants so if I don't get more than that I wasted my time scrogging..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Honestly man I can't remember but it might be the long sativa flower period. That's not a scroggers friend lol.. I was thinking Apollo 11 even though thats a c99 cross. Maybe Train wreck.. .5g/watt is good for regularly grown plants so if I don't get more than that I wasted my time scrogging..



Really depends on how the nuggs come out for you. Thick fat long Sticky Gooey weighty nuggs mmmmm  .... yeah, 12-14 zips with no issues huh?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

You think its doable Dragon? I'm talking about best case scenario of course. 600w hps and 100w T5 side lighting with no issues..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> You think its doable Dragon? I'm talking about best case scenario of course. 600w hps and 100w T5 side lighting with no issues..


a lb... maybe... would have been a shoe in if you waited another week or so.... best best case scenario sure... but my realistic guess would be between 10-14 depending on how the Nuggs develop... 14 being like WOW great job with that... a couple more weeks Veg on that and maybe 2 4 ft 4 bulb T5's and I would say a lb would definitely be realistic . LIke I said though, really depends on those Nuggs, and how many more budsites are produced in the next week or so before they start really stacking on you. I would expect 10 though, and be really pleased with anything more  (and thats just me)


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow dude, that is one good looking box. As you describe it with the fake drawers, it must have been beautiful. Sorry that your grow got roasted, but it would have been hard to just leave it. You must have been REALLY pissed to just walk away.
As for your current grow, I am in love with the girl on the right; her long, skinny leaves are so amazing.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm with dragon here count on 10 and more is extra! 

Looked like the plant in that cabinet was really nice little plant to man. 

I've got a few strains that have been moving their way up my short list. I've been talking with some guys about DJ shorts blueberry lately, and I really want to find a decent producing kush.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm with dragon here count on 10 and more is extra!
> 
> Looked like the plant in that cabinet was really nice little plant to man.
> 
> I've got a few strains that have been moving their way up my short list. I've been talking with some guys about DJ shorts blueberry lately, and I really want to find a decent producing kush.


When you make it out here bro... you can choose or create your own personal perfect Kush  .... tons of different varieties around.

EDIT: From experience growing and seeing grown hundreds and hundreds of varieties of Kushes, the highest yielding Kush I have seen has been Master Kush. Im not a fan of it for smoking though... or growing as a matter of fact... but its quailities genes wise is worth incorporating with other strains that lack them  . Im actually smoking some GDP X Master Kush while I write this


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 2, 2013)

I didn't think C99 was that much of a heavy yielder. I mean with the scrog and all it should give us more. I'm guessing i"ll get 3-5 oz's myself. Shits and giggles I hope you, me and Puff pull a phat harvest. I think i'm going to veg one last week and then flip. 



I did prune a few of the fatter leaves off so that the little shoots could get to the scrog. and I got some dyna grow "Foliage pro" to help with some of the yellowing.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2013)

I supposedly have some OG tahoe cut right now I got last night. I can't say for sure because I've never had "OG" before. I have tasted something similar at some point, and I'm thinking that could be the kush aspect of it. Its damn good, one bowl does a nice job 2 is great, great flavor and covered in trichs. Surprisingly who ever grew it actualy did a nice job trimming it so I could believe its for real. I don't usually put much faith in names unless I know the grower, that being said if this "Tahoe cut" is around I'd love to get my hands on it.

Dragon the number of kushes you guys have out there is down right silly, but atleast I'll have options!


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 3, 2013)

What the difference in bud structure is gonna look like..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 3, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> Wow dude, that is one good looking box. As you describe it with the fake drawers, it must have been beautiful. Sorry that your grow got roasted, but it would have been hard to just leave it. You must have been REALLY pissed to just walk away.
> As for your current grow, I am in love with the girl on the right; her long, skinny leaves are so amazing.


Ya I was pissed and still am. I might go get it one day. It was a month long labor of love Ya she is a pretty one..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 3, 2013)

As far as yield goes I will take what I get but I feel like if I set my standards high I will try extra hard to make sure everything is perfect. In the end if I get 10zips of good looking high quality bud I'll be stoked and try harder to get more the next time


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 3, 2013)

Everything is bigger and better in TX lol..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 3, 2013)

they are deffinitly filling up now man ,oh the excitment..

ps my mrs would fill that trolly lol .shopping is not cheap with her..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 4, 2013)

See yall in 7..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 4, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> they are deffinitly filling up now man ,oh the excitment..
> 
> ps my mrs would fill that trolly lol .shopping is not cheap with her..


I feel ya man.. I cant go to wally world without spending $100..


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2013)

Have fun at work, we'll keep an eye on things for ya..lol!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmm, looks oh so good mechanical. I hope your still gettin updates from the lady while your gone for work. Just imagine what your going to come home too on the 14th. 

i'm now on day 48 of Veg, i wonder if I can push it to a 60 day veg for mine? She is drinking over a gallon of water from the DWC bucket in a day. Level to the Net pot it is 2 1/4 gallons. So basically every other day I'm doing a rez change. probably be drinking 2 gallons a day by day 60 veg.. Don't know if I can do it myself personally. Patience, wise that is. I wanna flip so bad.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 8, 2013)

damn, i was the last one that posted 2 days ago.. 
Mechanical, you need a new job so you can post more often.. lol, 
I bet even DeDe agrees. 

Day 50 Veg for me. Can I go 60? Dunt dun duh!!! time will tell


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2013)

lol it has been quiet the last few days.


----------



## Dede7 (Feb 9, 2013)

It's been a while....but I'm here for an update  I'm pretty bad with keeping up with things like this, sorry guys. Day something of flower, day something total....too bad I'm not a pro like my boyfriend.. 

They are growing like crazy...I've been trying to keep up with training them while Mechanical is gone, hopefully I've been doing everything right. They got some nutes on Wednesday I believe....


Dr. Quinn...



And...Medicine Woman.

Everything looking good?


----------



## Dede7 (Feb 9, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> damn, i was the last one that posted 2 days ago..
> Mechanical, you need a new job so you can post more often.. lol,
> I bet even DeDe agrees.
> 
> Day 50 Veg for me. Can I go 60? Dunt dun duh!!! time will tell


Dede definitely agrees! I like learning about growing but I am no where near expert status.....It makes me nervous when their fate is in my hands :0


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2013)

They look good from here! Honestly there isn't anything for you to really be worried about. Make sure the lights don't go out, and the heat stays on in the house. In a soil grow like this its nice and low maitenance, once they get going there isn't much to screw up.


----------



## Dede7 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> They look good from here! Honestly there isn't anything for you to really be worried about. Make sure the lights don't go out, and the heat stays on in the house. In a soil grow like this its nice and low maitenance, once they get going there isn't much to screw up.


Thanks! I appreciate yall helping me out when I have questions. They do seem to be much easier than I thought they would be, usually all I have to do while Mechanical is gone is train them and nute them once a week. It is fun to watch them grow


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2013)

Its really a beautiful experience, most people never get to see the amazing beauty of a flowering cannabis plant. Even alot of people that may smoke, unless they have read hightimes and stuff will never see anything other then finished buds. A damn shame I tell ya.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 10, 2013)

The two of them look extremely happy.. And I have a feeling Mechanical will be too once he gets home. Great Job DeDe. And thanks for the update.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree DeDe good job, you've done well.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 11, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Its really a beautiful experience, most people never get to see the amazing beauty of a flowering cannabis plant. Even alot of people that may smoke, unless they have read hightimes and stuff will never see anythredicing other then finished buds. A damn shame I tell ya.


My thoughts exactly.I feel blessed when i have some cannabis growing.Knowing sooooo many people are missing out on it just because they feel like they have to conform to rediculous laws.I feel like i'm doing gods work.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> My thoughts exactly.I feel blessed when i have some cannabis growing.Knowing sooooo many people are missing out on it just because they feel like they have to conform to ridiculous laws.I feel like i'm doing gods work.


I completely agree its a joke the way some people try to conform. Its also a joke the way some guys don't want it legal because "that would put me out of work". That's such a terrible attitude, and I guarantee those people are the whole reason its not legal in cali right now. The vote that was 2 years ago I think in Cali didn't pass by like 2-3% I believe. I said it then, and am still saying it now that I'm certain that it was drug dealers, and growers that voted no because they didn't want to "loose money". Seems disgraceful to me.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 11, 2013)

I am committed as I feel it is my civic duty to grow and use this plant in defiance of the asshats


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 12, 2013)

Coming along nicely.. Little more yellow on the lower leaves this early than I'd like so I'm going to give them an extra dose of N on their next feeding which will probably be around Fri or Sat.




 

And some budish porn lol..


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 12, 2013)

Love it man! You can totally see the difference in the bud formation between the 2 which I think is awesome. They also seem to be getting some nice formation as well particularly the left one it seems.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 12, 2013)

here you go...now we can really see it huh?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 12, 2013)

freakin fantastic Mech, did you smell anything when you walked inside your house/apartment/condo/military base/nuclear bunker? or is it still unnoticeable. I bet that was a nice sight to see when you got home though. 30min, my lights turn on after it's first shock of 12hr darkness. Couldn't wait any longer, the scrog was filling in fast, and I don't know if i'll have room after the stretch.

I'm also gona use my 240watt Blackstar LED in combination with my HPS. But I was thinking if I should wait to use the LED until after the stretch though. I had it on for a minute last night, the HPS totally over powers the LED. You barely see the LED on the plant itself. The reason for thinking I should wait until after the stretch is because my plant last year had a hard time going into flower with the LED.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 12, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> freakin fantastic Mech, did you smell anything when you walked inside your house/apartment/condo/military base/nuclear bunker? or is it still unnoticeable. I bet that was a nice sight to see when you got home though. 30min, my lights turn on after it's first shock of 12hr darkness. Couldn't wait any longer, the scrog was filling in fast, and I don't know if i'll have room after the stretch.
> 
> I'm also gona use my 240watt Blackstar LED in combination with my HPS. But I was thinking if I should wait to use the LED until after the stretch though. I had it on for a minute last night, the HPS totally over powers the LED. You barely see the LED on the plant itself. The reason for thinking I should wait until after the stretch is because my plant last year had a hard time going into flower with the LED.


Honestly brother there is no smell at all. Not even when I touch the pistils but it's still pretty early. 

I am happy with them but the left one is not exactly easy to train once it started stretching. Not that I can't keep her under the screen but the way it is stretching is difficult. There are holes in the screen on her side cause her nodes are tighter and the new colas coming off of the main shoots aren't long enough to move to new holes. I fear there will be bunched up colas but we will see how it goes.. I'm not going to train anymore unless they get over around 10" above the screen. Then I will make some adjustments.. 

I have 0 xp with LEDs so I cant help you there.. The extra lighting can't hurt when they are in full flower though.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 12, 2013)

As far as growing in general goes.... I am not a plant person at all. I hate working in my yard pulling weeds or mowing and I'm terrible at watering plants in hot ass Texas lol. When it comes to marijuana I am fascinated though. Watching it grow is amazing to me.. Maybe one day I will also enjoy growing other plants


----------



## Kite High (Feb 12, 2013)

so you no like what I did for your pic bro?

and TEXAS!!! man you got BALLS!!


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 12, 2013)

Kite High said:


> so you no like what I did for your pic bro?
> 
> and TEXAS!!! man you got BALLS!!


Oh I just noticed you took the yellow glow out lol.. Looks good


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 12, 2013)

This is what I mean by being a little hard to train..


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm with ya man, I wouldn't both training it any more. With those buds forming so nice I'd try to leave it alone as much as possible honestly. I do my damnedest to keep my hands of my nugs till they finish. Though I usually have to do s mold check around week 6.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Just playing with my new camera app.
Wanna keep track of the stretch.

3'' above the screen.


3.25'' above the screen.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm with ya man, I wouldn't both training it any more. With those buds forming so nice I'd try to leave it alone as much as possible honestly. I do my damnedest to keep my hands of my nugs till they finish. Though I usually have to do s mold check around week 6.


The only training I'm doing is trying to even out the canopy as much as possible. My RH is hanging around 25%-30%. Hopefully I wont have too much mold to worry about. Im not using the humidifier anymore. I'm also trying to not touch the buds too much. Im ready to start seeing some crystals forming!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

the new pics look sweet to its interesting what you can do with a little photo manipulation.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 13, 2013)

wait and see in 10 days man you will be happy.looks very healthy to


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> wait and see in 10 days man you will be happy.looks very healthy to


Can't wait till mine get where yours are at. How are you going to dry yours puff? Pre trim dry? Post? Hang the whole plant? Never had a harvest so I'm still deciding..


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

I trim wet...such a bitch to do when dry....hang in 70-75F and 55-65 rh until the stem bends quickly without snapping completely then to jars....burped twice a day if needed but I now employ humidipaks 62% with hygrometers in the jars and if it holds steady which it almost always has burp once a week

hope it helps


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I trim wet...such a bitch to do when dry....hang in 70-75F and 55-65 rh until the stem bends quickly without snapping completely then to jars....burped twice a day if needed but I now employ humidipaks 62% with hygrometers in the jars and if it holds steady which it almost always has burp once a week
> 
> hope it helps


Awesome Kite.. I was thinking of doing the same exact thing with the Humidipaks.. So if the Humidipak can hold it around 62% I dont have to burp it everyday and just burp it once a week? That would work out perfect for my situation cause I didn't want Dede to have to worry about burping twice a day for 7 days while I'm at work. When you burp it do you dump the buds out or just open the jar for a little bit? I was also planning on trimming wet cause I dont want to trim dry leaves off of buds and rip off trichs in the process.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

you will still need to make sure they arent too wet with the paks but then it will be fine...be careful when wet trimming as well as you can still damage the glands and will al ittle here and there as it is inevitable...and you are welcome friend


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

*

I have tried both techniques and have come to the conclusion that I get better flavor when i trim after. The reason I believe this is ,based off my experience and things I've read the terpines, and resin have a chance to mature a little further, and begin to cure while the plant dries. Drying with the leaves on( I will remove any real big fan leaves before) also slows the drying process, which helps to develope better profiles of taste and smell. I've also toyed with leaving the plants in their pots in the grow room and not watering them for the last week before I would cut them, then leaving them a few extra days to start the drying process on the plant. This seemed to work very well also. 

Its one of those things that you kinda gotta play with and see what works with your area, and strains. I'll usually hang dry on the plant till just before the stem cracks, and then trim and put the buds in a paper bag for a couple days, then in jars. By this point I don't have to really burp them to much, maybe once every couple days then once a week after that.​




*


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Damnt I hate getting two answers lol. Maybe I'll try both. Probably not. Maybe I'll flip a coin lol!! Honestly I'll probably trim before I dry because its my first time trimming and I want it to be easy. Next grow I will try drying then trimming..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 13, 2013)

Always trim wet myself.. i cut a whole branch off the main stem ,cut that in half ,pull all ther bigs off then trim all the smalls with scissors then hang them on clothes hangers.3 days or so gets them dry on the outside but not stem snap dry.Then i jar them up and burp them twice a day ,half hour a time for a week ,laying the jar on different sides each time to get different sides of the buds at the jar air.Then after 1 week i do 1 week of once a day burpage.then one week of every other day...thats it then really..the long cure is just how long it takes me to smoke it..usually by the end of my stash the weed is getting a bit to dry..i hate over dry weed..it loses it dank smell


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> *
> 
> I have tried both techniques and have come to the conclusion that I get better flavor when i trim after. The reason I believe this is ,based off my experience and things I've read the terpines, and resin have a chance to mature a little further, and begin to cure while the plant dries. Drying with the leaves on( I will remove any real big fan leaves before) also slows the drying process, which helps to develope better profiles of taste and smell. I've also toyed with leaving the plants in their pots in the grow room and not watering them for the last week before I would cut them, then leaving them a few extra days to start the drying process on the plant. This seemed to work very well also.
> 
> ...


I do agree that after dry trim tends to be more aromatic...but IMO not enough so to warrant the bitch it is to trim dry is all


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I do agree that after dry trim tends to be more aromatic...but IMO not enough so to warrant the bitch it is to trim dry is all


I think the key for me is I grow single cola plants, so my trimming is minimized in the first place. Then once I dry I can usually pluck all the bigger leaves off with my fingers, and just run the scissors over the rest real quick. I'm a meticuless trimmer I hate leaves in my buds, perhaps this simplisity is part of what leads me to grow how I do. I've grown out bushes and they are always a bitch to trim IMO. Mechanical you may find it easier to do it wet being as they are bushes, though I imagine you'll toy with stuff in the future.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I think the key for me is I grow single cola plants, so my trimming is minimized in the first place. Then once I dry I can usually pluck all the bigger leaves off with my fingers, and just run the scissors over the rest real quick. I'm a meticuless trimmer I hate leaves in my buds, perhaps this simplisity is part of what leads me to grow how I do. I've grown out bushes and they are always a bitch to trim IMO. Mechanical you may find it easier to do it wet being as they are bushes, though I imagine you'll toy with stuff in the future.


man I am gonna have to grow shrooms again...my mouth waters every time I see your avie


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

being back around here has been a bad influence on me, I really want to set up another shroom grow after checking out some journals, and reading back over my journal some. I just don't really have anywhere good to do a bulk run like before. I have been planning on ordering one of the bag kits I can just toss in my closet. Thats the first way I grew them, and it turned out real well so I know it would be worth while.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

First I wanted to show this badass cake Dede made for me tonight.. Such an artist!! 


I also have a question.. I know that plants respond to music. I havent done too much research on the subject but I'm pretty sure they can feel the vibrations. Well since I'm not using my cool mist humidifier it's raised my temp up to around 80 at the canopy but it's not really hot. I'm anal about everything so I took a 16'' oscillating fan(bought it before realizing I didn't have room for it) and put it on the table pointed up towards the glass. Temps are fine now but the fan is resting on the pvc of the screen causing a slight vibration in the strings which is causing the tops of the plants to ever so slightly vibrate. You couldn't tell unless you got up close to them but they are. So my question is not really will it help them because I have no control to test it off of but will it negatively affect them in any way? Could it affect the flower process at all?


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

may shake up up ..I blast mine with psychedelic music..floyd, moody blues, alan parsonss etcf...lol ...wont hurt a thing brah

man you are blessed as I am ..melady a freak too...just like I love it...hold onto her bro...she's awesome and rare...love her like she loves you and it is heaven


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

She's a keeper! So you think I should have the fan on at the same time as the lights or leave the vibrations on 24/7?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

Great cake, give it to her good for doing such a good job.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

leave it on...air movement is key to prevent botrytis and pm


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Great cake, give it to her good for doing such a good job.


Always lol


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 13, 2013)

Kite High said:


> leave it on...air movement is key to prevent botrytis and pm


There are two other fans on the canopy circulating air. This one just blows air up towards the light. It never really hits the buds but I will leave it on anyway


----------



## Dede7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Great cake, give it to her good for doing such a good job.


I think you're my new best friend...lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol thanks I try. Gotta appreciate the good things in life, cheers guys enjoy your night.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 13, 2013)

I bet Dede gets it mechanical style all night for that cake. You go girl. Get you


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 13, 2013)

lol, I bet my gf wishes my rooster shot out sugar filled candy. Hell, if it did I wouldn't have to wipe up with a towel afterwards. lmao


----------



## Jman305 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah man, those shrooms do look fucking delicious. And Dede, that is the best cake you can ever make a man. Mech, Thundercat had it right, treat that one like a queen!

Edit: On topic?! I hung my plant roots and all (after I washed the roots off), cut off only the lower fan leaves, and left the ones covering the top (bottom when its hanging.) Had my humidity been right, I think this would have been ideal. She dried wayyy too fast, it needs a good 5-7 at constant humidity for flavor, imo. The terpenes do continue to develop after the plant is harvested. As long as there is proper air exchange, and/or air movement within the drying chamber, I wouldn't worry about mold or PM on anything except the excessively dense strains. I divide the plant into two halves; top colas and lower shake/trim/hash.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 14, 2013)

What Im most likely going to do is buy one of those CAP humidity controllers and hook it up to 2 humidifiers in my room. Ill turn my extraction fan on the lowest setting. Ill set the humidity controller to 55%. Ill leave circulation fans running underneath the hanging buds but not directly blowing on them. I'm trying to think what the humidity will be like around here when it comes time to hang them up.
Here is another issue guys. I want to harvest at 52 days BUT I will leave for work on day 50. March the 20th will be 52 days and that is a Wed. What I might do is wait till 54 days which makes it a Fri. That Fri night I will have Dede unplug the lights and I will leave them in darkness for 72 hours till I get home. Thats not what I really want to do but I dont wanna leave one of the most important phases in this growing process up to Dede when I dont even exactly know what to do. I read a pretty interesting study on FinShaggys page about some institute that grows medical weed. They did an experiment with the 72 hour darkness thing and an had increase in thc with no increase of cbds compared to the same clones harvested normally. Again not what I really want to do but damn my job lol..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 14, 2013)

The left plant has trichs on the small sugar leaves around the pistils so I'm getting happy
3.175'' = +.175/24hrs


No trichs on this one yet but it is not as mature so it will get there!!
3.75'' = +.25''/24hrs


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, two desserts for Mechanical. Sweet!!!!! See, she misses you terribly when you're gone. LOL Happy Valentines Day DeDe.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 14, 2013)

Man, I got nothing. I have read what you have about the 3 days of darkness and don't know what it could hurt but I'm not sure. Kite says *52 days *with Cindy, but, it seems like you have no choice. If you task DeDe with this, you owe her big time. I don't think a cake would be enough.


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Mech,
Ive done the 72 hour dark period with no watering and didn't notice any better results. Actually negative ones. For starters, the sugar leaves will dry out making it harder to trim and I noticed you wanted to wet trim. Also, it speed up the complete drying time which I didn't take into account, so my ladies dried out too fast even with the ideal atmosphere. I would suggest just having Dede flush them until you get back before harvesting. This will help you learn the process of a traditional trim rather than an experimental 72 hour dark period. Plus the extra couple of days will only help out your plants and take away that impatient feeling we all have to harvest early on our first couple of grows.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

I've tried dark and no dark, and since I can't get my buds tested I can say I didn't notice a difference in the smoke. I dry/trim differently then some others as we discussed yesterday i think, anyway knowing that you wanted to trim wet I would prolly agree with cheech on the flush until you get home part. I imagine she can still flush the water through them with either outside light or just turn the lights on for a few minutes and water them. I like to leave plants a few days without water at the end to make them use up their reserves from inside. I definitively feel like it gives me better flavor by decreasing the amount of chlorophyll and nutrients in the leaves and buds. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 14, 2013)

I do the 72 hour darkness and I do not preharvest flush. Botanically it can only cause harm not good. N is a required element for driving fermentation (the cure) and chlorophyll is a good source. I do however water in the 72 hour dark. I have noticed a small but tangible inrease in potency in some strains.

heres some info on preharvest flushing that I agree with from experience and botanical knowledge

From an administrator at Sensi Seeds 

"Advanced - Flushing

A critical look at preharvest flushing

Pre harvest flushing is a controversial topic. Flushing is supposed to improve taste of the final bud by either giving only pure water, clearing solutions or extensive flushing for the last 7-14 days of flowering. While many growers claim a positive effect, others deny any positive influence or even suggest reduced yield and quality. 

The theory of pre harvest flushing is to remove nutrients from the grow medium/root zone. A lack of nutrients creates a deficiency, forcing the plant to translocate and use up its internal nutrient compounds. 

Nutrient fundamentals and uptake: 

A good read about plant nutrition can be found here. 

Until recently it was common thought that all nutrients are absorbed by plant roots as ions of mineral elements. However in newer studies more and more evidence emerged that additionally plant roots are capable of taking up complex organic molecules like amino acids directly thus bypassing the mineralization process. 

The major nutrient uptake processes are: 

1) Active transport mechanism into root hairs (the plant has to put energy in it, ATP driven) which is selective to some degree. This is one way the plant (being immobile) can adjust to the environment. 

2) Passive transport (diffusion) through symplast to endodermis. 

http://www.biol.sc.edu/courses/bio102/f99-3637.html 

http://www.hort.wisc.edu/cran/Publications/2001 Proceedings/min_nutr.pdf 

The claim only chemical ferted plants need to be flushed should be taken with a grain of salt. Organic and synthetic ferted plants take up mineral ions alike, probably to a different degree though. Many influences play key roles in the taste and flavor of the final bud, like the nutrition balance and strength throughout the entire life cycle of the plant, the drying and curing process and other environmental conditions. 

3) Active transport mechanism of organic molecules into root hairs via endocytosis. 

http://acd.ucar.edu/~eholland/encyc6.html 

Here is a simplified overview of nutrient functions: 

Nitrogen is needed to build chlorophyll, amino acids, and proteins. Phosphorus is necessary for photosynthesis and other growth processes. Potassium is utilized to form sugar and starch and to activate enzymes. Magnesium also plays a role in activating enzymes and is part of chlorophyll. Calcium is used during cell growth and division and is part of the cell wall. Sulfur is part of amino acids and proteins. 

Plants also require trace elements, which include boron, chlorine, copper, iron, manganese, sodium, zinc, molybdenum, nickel, cobalt, and silicon. 

Copper, iron, and manganese are used in photosynthesis. Molybdenum, nickel, and cobalt are necessary for the movement of nitrogen in the plant. Boron is important for reproduction, while chlorine stimulates root growth and development. Sodium benefits the movement of water within the plant and zinc is neeeded for enzymes and used in auxins (organic plant hormones). Finally, silicon helps to build tough cell walls for better heat and drought tolerance. 

http://www.sidwell.edu 

You can get an idea from this how closely all the essential elements are involved in the many metabolic processes within the plant, often relying on each other. 

Nutrient movement and mobility inside the plant: 

Besides endocytosis, there are two major pathways inside the plant, the xylem and the phloem. When water and minerals are absorbed by plant roots, these substances must be transported up to the plant's stems and leaves for photosynthesis and further metabolic processes. This upward transport happens in the xylem. While the xylem is able to transport organic compounds, the phloem is much more adapted to do so. 

The organic compounds thus originating in the leaves have to be moved throughout the plant, upwards and downwards, to where they are needed. This transport happens in the phloem. Compounds that are moving through the phloem are mostly: 
Sugars as sugary saps, organic nitrogen compounds (amino acids and amides, ureides and legumes), hormones and proteins. 

http://www.sirinet.net 

Not all nutrient compounds are moveable within the plant. 

1) N, P, K, Mg and S are considered mobile: they can move up and down the plant in both xylem and phloem. 
Deficiency appears on old leaves first. 

2) Ca, Fe, Zn, Mo, B, Cu, Mn are considered immobile: they only move up the plant in the xylem. 
Deficiency appears on new leaves first. 

http://generalhorticulture.tamu.edu 

Storage organelles: 

Salts and organic metabolites can be stored in storage organelles. The most important storage organelle is the vacuole, which can contribute up to 90% of the cell volume. The majority of compounds found in the vacuole are sugars, polysaccharides, organic acids and proteins though. 

http://jeb.biologists.org.pdf 

Translocation: 

Now that the basics are explained, we can take a look at the translocation process. It should be already clear that only mobile elements can be translocated through the phloem. Immobile elements cant be translocated and are not more available to the plant for further metabolic processes and new plant growth. 

Since flushing (in theory) induces a nutrient deficiency in the rootzone, the translocation process aids in the plants survival. Translocation is transportation of assimilates through the phloem from source (a net exporter of assimilate) to sink (a net importer of assimilate). Sources are mostly mature fan leaves and sinks are mostly apical meristems, lateral meristem, fruit, seed and developing leaves etc. 

You can see this by the yellowing and later dying of the mature fan leaves from the second day on after flushing started. Developing leaves, bud leaves and calyxes dont serve as sources, they are sinks. Changes in those plant parts are due to the deficient immobile elements which start to indicate on new growth first. 

Unfortunately, several metabolic processes are unable to take place anymore since other elements needed are no longer available (the immobile ones). This includes processes where nitrogen and phosphorus, which have likely the most impact on taste, are involved. 

For example nitrogen: usually plants use nitrogen to form plant proteins. Enzyme systems rapidly reduce nitrate-N (NO3-) to compounds that are used to build amino-nitrogen which is the basis for amino acids. Amino acids are building blocks for proteins, most of them are plant enzymes responsible for all the chemical changes important for plant growth. 

Sulfur and calcium among others have major roles in production and activating of proteins, thereby decreasing nitrate within the plant. Excess nitrate within the plant may result from unbalanced nutrition rather than an excess of nitrogen. 


Summary: 

Preharvest flushing puts the plant(s) under serious stress. The plant has to deal with nutrient deficiencies in a very important part of its cycle. Strong changes in the amount of dissolved substances in the root-zone stress the roots, possibly to the point of direct physical damage to them. Many immobile elements are no more available for further metabolic processes. We are loosing the fan leaves and damage will show likely on new growth as well. 

The grower should react in an educated way to the plant needs. Excessive, deficient or unbalanced levels should be avoided regardless the nutrient source. Nutrient levels should be gradually adjusted to the lesser needs in later flowering. Stress factors should be limited as far as possible. If that is accomplished throughout the entire life cycle, there shouldnt be any excessive nutrient compounds in the plants tissue. It doesnt sound likely to the author that you can correct growing errors (significant lower mobile nutrient compound levels) with preharvest flushing. 

Drying and curing (when done right) on the other hand have proved (In many studies) to have a major impact on taste and flavour, by breaking down chlorophylls and converting starches into sugars. Most attributes blamed on unflushed buds may be the result of unbalanced nutrition and/or overfert and unproper drying/curing."

hope it helps


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

I will add I don't typically do a preharvest flush either, if anything I previously said sounded otherwise I apologise. I will flush my plants if I have reason to think I my have over nuted them, but otherwise I run a perpetual harvest and always have plants in the tray that need nutes. I will usually pull the plants that are about finished out of my tray and just let them sit outside for another few days to a week to start drying out and finish using up any life they have left in them.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 14, 2013)

wasnt directed at you bro...was for the op to use the info to help him decide


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

NO i was just clarifying we have been talking about it tonight and we did the other night. When you brought it up it just made me want to be clear. I agree'd with you cus I've never found a difference with flushing as long as I did a proper dry and cure.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice Kite.. Why do you do the 72 hours of darkness? I'm not really looking for a benefit. I just don't want to go too far past the 52 day mark.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope I don't come off wrong, but can I ask why it is your worried about going passed 52 days?


----------



## Kite High (Feb 14, 2013)

so kill the lights at 49 days....for the benefit... and I hope you did Dede right for that cake bro...and really slam it to her on today Lover'sw Day as well...melady went to work walking funny and is in trouble when she returns...lol


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I hope I don't come off wrong, but can I ask why it is your worried about going passed 52 days?


Because most people that have grown c99 agree that you get the best high by harvesting around day 52.. Flowering longer increases yield but loses some of its desired affect.. I've never grown it so I'm just basing this off of other peoples experiences..


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

I was just curious what our thoughts were, I've never really tried to get my harvest down to one specific day before. With so many of us running these same C99 genetics right now it will be interesting to see how each one turns out.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 14, 2013)

Kite High said:


> so kill the lights at 49 days....for the benefit... and I hope you did Dede right for that cake bro...and really slam it to her on today Lover'sw Day as well...melady went to work walking funny and is in trouble when she returns...lol


Honestly I really wanted to just harvest normally but I leave for work on day 50 so I wouldn't be able to harvest till day 57. The point of the 72hr dark period would only be to postpone the chop till I got home and even then I'd be running them till 54 days which shouldn't be too much of an issue. I don't even know if turning the lights off would keep them from maturing past the desired point. I kinda want to be here to determine when to start curing them in jars. Hindsight being 20/20 I should have planned the flip to coincide with me being home on day 52 instead of the stretch. Oh well.. Just trying to get all of this planned out so I have an idea of what I'm gonna do when the time comes. I'm an over thinker lol..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I was just curious what our thoughts were, I've never really tried to get my harvest down to one specific day before. With so many of us running these same C99 genetics right now it will be interesting to see how each one turns out.


The breeder has said to harvest between the 7-8 week mark and not to go over 8 for sure. 52 days is 7.5 weeks. Someone on here said they let some go 60 and the high wasn't the same as their earlier harvested buds.. Another c99 thread I read said the trichomes were deceiving with their c99. I do know what you mean as far as an exact day though.. The left plant is further along in the flowering process so pulling them at the exact same day will result in different highs if the high changes the longer it matures. I wish this was more by the book but then it probably wouldn't be so interesting.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 15, 2013)

It will probably change again before d day but I'm thinking I might just say fuck it and have Dede hang them up without trimming( just pulling fan leaves) on day 54 and I'll be home on day 57. Trimming will be a pain but I got plenty of time and I'll be here for more of the initial curing when RH is something that needs to be closely monitored. Better yet maybe I'll win the lottery before then so I can be here for the whole thing


----------



## Kite High (Feb 15, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> The breeder has said to harvest between the 7-8 week mark and not to go over 8 for sure. 52 days is 7.5 weeks. Someone on here said they let some go 60 and the high wasn't the same as their earlier harvested buds.. Another c99 thread I read said the trichomes were deceiving with their c99. I do know what you mean as far as an exact day though.. The left plant is further along in the flowering process so pulling them at the exact same day will result in different highs if the high changes the longer it matures. I wish this was more by the book but then it probably wouldn't be so interesting.


Twas I that said that...lol...if you want trippy dont pass 52...I already proved it to myself...but please do as you wish and let us know the outcome but so do at least one at 52 so you can compare... I am confident you will see what I mean

it is that the trichomes if you wait til cloudy or amber as most do it will be good but not the signature c99 high


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 15, 2013)

OK let me ask you this.. If I dry them without trimming and let's say I can keep my humidity at a steady 50%-55% how long do you estimate it will take before they are ready to jar? If Dede chops at 52 I wont be home for 5 days is why I'm asking. That's why I was saying 54 cause that's only 3 days just in case they dry fast. I don't know what I would do without you guys!!


----------



## Kite High (Feb 15, 2013)

bump it up to 60% rh and temps at 70F and it will be ready when you return or after...have her do the one you say is further along at 52 and the other when you return to compare?

you're welcome bro..tis what is is all about right?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 15, 2013)

Screwed up my nutes this morning.. Mixed tblsp instead of tsp lol.. Didnt water with it but damnt now I gotta go get more lol.. Anyway to battle my yellowing I'm going to mix up 5ml Grow(4-3-3) and 5ml of Bloom(2-4-4) instead of the 10ml of Bloom the box calls for. So 6-7-7 instead of 4-8-8. Sound ok?






Not much stretch worth recording but trichs are starting to pick up..


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2013)

I think that sounds just fine for the nutes. Its pretty common that the bloom nutes don't have enough N.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 15, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Screwed up my nutes this morning.. Mixed tblsp instead of tsp lol.. Didnt water with it but damnt now I gotta go get more lol.. Anyway to battle my yellowing I'm going to mix up 5ml Grow(4-3-3) and 5ml of Bloom(2-4-4) instead of the 10ml of Bloom the box calls for. So 6-7-7 instead of 4-8-8. Sound ok?
> 
> View attachment 2526196
> View attachment 2526204
> ...


use the grow with only a smidgen of bloom or no bloom at all...do not need all the P in container planting at all...not even in flower


----------



## Ganjagreat91 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant wait to see some thick buds


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 16, 2013)

Ganjagreat91 said:


> Cant wait to see some thick buds



me neither ,after seeing a 250 watt effect it will be nice ot see what a proper light can do..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay so last night I nuted them which would make it 4 days since their last distilled water feeding. Instead of the recommended 10ml of Bloom I added 7.5ml of Grow and 5ml of Bloom to help with the N deficiency mostly in the left plant but I had a little in the right one as well. The left one is also the one that started yellowing on me very early in its life until I transplanted to its Roots Organic soil. In case people aren't familiar with the Go Box I also added 2.5ml of Bio Bud bloom booster(0.5-0.1-1), 10ml of Bio Marine cold processed squid(2-3-1), and 5ml of CaMg+...





What my temps and RH are looking like..


3.5'' = +.5''/72hrs


4.25'' = +1''/72hrs


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 16, 2013)

Ganjagreat91 said:


> Cant wait to see some thick buds


Me too man. Their not there yet but they are working on it


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 16, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> me neither ,after seeing a 250 watt effect it will be nice ot see what a proper light can do..


Will be fun to compare won't it?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 16, 2013)

For my notes I ph'd the nutes to 6 with Earth Juice organic ph up..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 17, 2013)

yeah it certainly will ,good job...


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 17, 2013)

Last update of the week..





3.75'' = +.75''/96hrs
5 days of growth

5 days of growth



4.75'' = +1.5''/96hrs
5 days of growth

5 days of growth


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 17, 2013)

Coming right along Mechanical.. See you in a week


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 17, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Coming right along Mechanical.. See you in a week


Thanks.. After seeing Puffs I have high hopes.. How are yours doing? Show sex yet? Post up a pic


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 18, 2013)

yeah man your going to nail it with the 600 ..


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 18, 2013)

> *How are yours doing? Show sex yet? Post up a pic*


IT'S A GIRL!! the two clones I took and through into flower have hairs. Went to Tahoe for the weekend and when we got back the first thing I noticed was the two clones had hairs.

My scrog is damn near completely full. I already broke a couple stalks trying to get them under control. So instead of fucking up the plant anymore trying to keep her low.. i did a rez change tonight with half strength nutes but added 1ml of Bushmaster to help control the amount of stretch.. Tomorrow i'll do another rez change with normal nutes and then the following rez change i'll add 1ml of Bushmaster again. I think with this approach the stretch will be at a minimum. 

Damn, the three of us should be having a C99 pow wow at the end of our grows.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 18, 2013)

First, from each of my 2 clones confirming the sex as a female.. 

Clone 1 hairs


Clone 2 hairs


And the BEAST!


You can see my two clones bottom left of the first Beast pic. 

24" x 30" scrog at the breaking point
53 days of Veg, 7th day of flower. 

Damn I guess that means I need too start a grow log.. Phuck. I did say that once I knew if the plant was a girl I would start one.. Do I half too? I like posting on your's and puff's.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks beautiful man, can't wait to see how it buds up for you.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 19, 2013)

> *Damn I guess that means I need too start a grow log.. Phuck. I did say that once I knew if the plant was a girl I would start one.. Do I half too? I like posting on your's and puff's. *


You did say that didn't you?  Even though mine are not as far along, there are 4 C99 grows going on in here. Would love to follow your progress if you start one, if not, post away in mine if you want. We are kind of in this together anyway.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 19, 2013)

Holy Jesus man. That is gonna be fucking full after the stretch! How much room do you have for the stretch above the screen cause you are gonna need a lot? Is there any room left to train under the screen?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't have too much headroom, The bucket is on a stand so that I could drain the bucket easier. I probably made the stand a little too tall. Something tells me i'm gona be tying the stems to the scrog from the top side with twist ties or something. lol. it will depend on how well the Bushmaster limits the stretch.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you used the bushmaster before? I was following a grow a few years ago and the guy used it on half his room and not on the other half. It stopped all stretch form happening, but that whole side hermied.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 20, 2013)

bushmaster is this...

*Plant Growth Regulators Poison Marijuana*

GORE MARCH 3, 2012 39

Recently Rambo posted an article titled 7 problems with tall marijuana plants where he mentioned plant growth regulators (PGR). Some of these chemicals are in fact poisonous and have been banned for use on food crops in most civilized countries. Despite the known dangers of these products they are still used under license by the USDA on ornamental crops. The use of these PGRs are visible in many ornamental species available at nursery and garden stores, explaining why you find Azaleas and Zinnias blooming at 3 inches tall.




Regulations for fertilizer labeling in the USA is strict but varies from state to state. Despite these regulations, formulators are not always required to list every ingredient in their products; these recipes are protected as trade secrets. For this reason formulators have been allowed to market known toxins to unsuspecting farmers for some time. Fortunately a formal inquiry conducted by the California Department of Food and Agriculture (CDFA) has revealed the truth behind these insidious products. The CDFA tested several products, and the findings have since been made public, thanks, in part to the Freedom of Information Act. Below is a summary of the lab results, to view the full report simply click the product name.
(PDF Links will open in new window)
Bushmaster: 271ppm Paclobutrazol
Gravity: 516ppm Paclobutrazol
Flower Dragon : 18,400-18,650ppm Daminozide, 30-46.3ppm Paclobutrazol
TopLoad: 3,467ppm Daminozide
Phosphoload: 17,800ppm Daminozide, 20.6ppm Paclobutrazol
Recall Notice
So the secret is out. These guys have been marketing poison to the marijuana growing community for years and have been getting away with it. Lets take a look at some of the ridiculous claims and out right lies made by these not so reputable vendors.
Here is the sales pitch used by Emerald Triangles marketing department to sell their product called Gravity:Our uniquely prepared kelp extract and phosphorus based additive will harden your flowers from the top to the bottom. A little goes a long way. Use once or twice about 3 weeks before the end of a plants cycle. Adds size and weight to flowering plants.​Thanks to the CDFA report, we now know that Gravity is in fact a PGR called Paclobutrazol. This chemical retards internode length and reduces maturation time significantly. When used on marijuana, this results in tighter flowering tops that can be harvested earlier. This has made Gravity an attractive fertilizer additive to many unsuspecting growers.
The makers of Phosphoload, Dutch Masters market their product with these out-right lies;Dutch Master PhosphoLoad utilizes a new technology which extracts unique isolates from coal derived humates. These are powerful earth elements that unlock the floodgates for a fast & powerful flowering response. When used, PhosphoLoad produces dramatically larger and heavier yields of flowers with an average yield increase of 25 to 30%.​While Phosphoload may contain powerful earth elements it also includes; 17,800ppm Daminozide and 20.6ppm Paclobutrazol. These two dangerous chemicals are not approved for crops intended for human consumption, and should never be used for growing medicine.
Products known to contain Paclobutrazol and Daminozide have been banned for sale in California and Oregon but are still readily available through Internet distributors, and who knows how much is still in the hands of marijuana growers. In truth this regional ban will have very little effect on the availability if these PGRs. The good news for users of medical cannabis is that companies now offer testing for these dangerous chemicals. SC Laboratorys in Santa Cruz California is one of these companies currently testing PGRs in medical marijuana.

*




Daminozide*

*IUPAC name:* _N_-(Dimethylamino)succinamic acid
*Molecular formula:* C[SUB]6[/SUB]N[SUB]2[/SUB]H[SUB]12[/SUB]O[SUB]3[/SUB]
*Commercial trade names:* Alar, Kylar, B-NINE, DMASA, SADH, B 995
*Consumer Products:* Flower Dragon, Top Load, Phosphoload
Daminozide has been shown to promote early fruit set, blossom set, and enhance color in apples, tomatoes, grapes, stone fruit and ornamental plants.
Daminozide was approved for sale in the USA in 1963 and was popularized by apple farmers until 1989 when it was nearly banned by the FDA as a suspected carcinogen. At that time its manufacturer Uniroyal Chemical Company withdrew it from the market for use on food crops but continued to offer it for use on ornamental plants. That same year the television program _60 minutes_ featured a segment outlining concerns of the use of Daminozide and cancer causing apples. This created a terrified public that refused to buy apples resulting in a law suit filed by apple producers against CBS, NRDC and Fenton Communications for 100 million dollars in damages.
The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) currently lists Daminozide as a probable human carcinogen. At present, further testing is required to clarify how dangerous it really is.
*




Paclobutrazol*

*IUPAC name:* (2S,3S)-1-(4-chlorophenyl)-4,4-dimethyl-2-(1,2,4-triazol-1-yl)pentan-3-ol
*Molecular Formula:* C[SUB]15[/SUB]H[SUB]20[/SUB]ClN[SUB]3[/SUB]O
*Commercial Trade names:* Cultar, Astar, Bonzi, Clipper, Holdfost, Klipper, MET, Parlay, PP333
*Consumer products:* Bushmaster, Gravity, Phosphoload, Flower Dragon
Paclobutrazol retards plant growth by inhibiting the plants natural production of natural growth hormones called Gibberellins. This results in shorter internode length, greater root development, early fruit set, enhanced fruit set, and a reduction in frost sensitivity. Paclobutrazol is also marketed as a fungicide
Paclobutrazol is banned in most European countries while the US EPA lists it as Moderately Hazardous and states, _This substance has not undergone a complete evaluation and determination under US EPAs IRIS program for evidence of human carcinogenic potential_. At this time it appears that Paclobutrazol has not been banned but has no food use registrations in the USA.
I encourage readers to investigate the use of PGRs in greater detail. Its important to understand that these chemicals dramatically alter the natural behaviour of plants. PGRs in comparable doses used different plant species can have very different effects. The exact biology of some of these complex hormone-like interactions is still under study. Its possible that we will never fully understand the effects of PGRs on produce intended for consumption via combustion.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy Crap, that is some great information. Thanks for the post. A & C, if you didn't see Kite's post in my thread, you can control stretch by using low P ferts.




Kite High said:


> bushmaster is this...
> 
> *Plant Growth Regulators Poison Marijuana*
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 20, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Holy Jesus man. That is gonna be fucking full after the stretch! How much room do you have for the stretch above the screen cause you are gonna need a lot? Is there any room left to train under the screen?


I have never tried a scrog grow but would like to try one at some point. Do you have room to mount another pvc frame on top of the existing one for the stretch? That would give it all somewhere to go if you could.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Kite for the Info. I'll somehow dispose of this product now. I do have a friend that used it regularly on his grow, which he supplied to multiple dispensaries.. and never did any test results come back as a negative. But if it's a healthier decision to not use it.. then I'll find other means to control the stretch.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 21, 2013)

GD, I don't think i need to extend the PVC pipe any higher.. I do have plant stakes attached now to each corner of the PVC and have netting going across to help support the plant once she's taller and full of bud.. which was my original plan.. but this obviously wont stop the stretch. I have 11" from the top of my light hangers to the top tent poles. (Glad I got an 84" tall tent) And the stand that the bucket sits on is 17.5" tall. So if I had too I could take 10" of the stand or just remove it all together. So I got some room to play with, just not much. It would just be a hell of a lot harder to drain the bucket since it drains from the bottom. The Bottom drain is sooo much easier though.. Turn the valve and let it empty. The other method.. hand pump the water out each time, such a drag. And the downside to screwing with the stand is i would half to completely cut out the scrog in order to make changes, and risk the chance of fucking up my plant. My other option would be to just dimm my ballast from full 600 watts to 450, that way the plant could get closer and it still not be affected. just be a bummer to not finish this out at a full 600W. But I'll do what ever it takes. 

pics to illustrate dilemna
17.5 tall stand that DWC bucket sits on. 
View attachment 2535247

Drain on bottom of DWC for easy draining into spare bucket. 


Example: Turn valve, walk away and come back in a few minutes to an empty DWC. 




GD, you can see the netting just above the clip on fan on the left side. 
View attachment 2535251

lmao, when i did my rez change tonight. i noticed i got roots growing in my drain tube.. I knew this was gona happen.. atleast i know they are white and clean.. lol

Sorry to hijack the thread guys.. my bad.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 21, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Thanks Kite for the Info. I'll somehow dispose of this product now. I do have a friend that used it regularly on his grow, which he supplied to multiple dispensaries.. and never did any test results come back as a negative. But if it's a healthier decision to not use it.. then I'll find other means to control the stretch.


lower your light on temps at the flip 10F lower than lights off temps for the first 3 hours lights on til the stretch is over...feed very little if any P til after the stretch if at all...BLUE LIGHT

Don't know if it is really bad for you but why chance it you know?


----------



## Dede7 (Feb 22, 2013)

A little update.....I watered Dr. Quinn and Medicine Woman last night, Mechanical instructed me to put 2 tbsp of molasses per gallon so I did. I wish I had pics but I had to delete them from my phone, and now the lights are off. I'll post some in the am... Can anyone tell me how molasses helps? Not that it's too important but I'd like to know just for my own weed-growing knowledge


----------



## Kite High (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry Dede but I do not use molasses anymore (as in many many years ago I tried it) as I found it to block N and was a PIA. It is supposed by some that it feeds the germs in the soil which increases their population and thereby the plant receives more nutrients due to the increase in germ population. Myself I believe it makes the water sweet and that is it. Also that seems to be too much but it is his grow and I am not putting it down just expressing my experiences with it and opinion. Hope it helps.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 22, 2013)

Dede, Blackstrap molasses is a way to get calcium, magnesium, and iron into the soil. It is the remains of the third boiling of cane sugar and has very little sugar in it. It is a natural way of getting the minerals to the plants during flowering and some growers swear by it; although it looks like Kite swears at it.  I have mostly heard 1 Tbsp per gallon, but as Kite says, it's Mechanical's grow and he knows what he's doing. I'm glad that you're enjoying yourself and think you should put the knowledge that your getting into a grow yourself sometime.


----------



## GreatDane (Feb 22, 2013)

A&C I couldn't open the attachment for some reason. I'm glad that you have something above the screen to attach everything to and it sounds like you have a way to keep it under control. It will just take some time and patience keeping it orderly. Mechanical, I too hope that the back and forth on your thread is O.K.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm with Kite on the molasses but everyone needs to determine whats best for them, and thats what mechanical is doing for himself.

Edit:I wanted to add that though I don't think it does much unless in just the right soil conditions, I also don't think it will hurt anything at all which is why I usually suggest people go ahead and try stuff.


----------



## Dede7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you guys, appreciate the answers


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 22, 2013)

GD..


> *A&C I couldn't open the attachment for some reason. I'm glad that you have something above the screen to attach everything to and it sounds like you have a way to keep it under control. It will just take some time and patience keeping it orderly. Mechanical, I too hope that the back and forth on your thread is O.K. *


RIU had the picture up there originally when i first made the post.. but now it doesn't show. I don't get it.. fricken PITA. (Pain In The Ass) Sorry. 

I'm up in the air still for molasses.. I would say it's 50-50 good bad, right wrong or indifferent. But from what i've read and agree with GD on is that it's usually 1tbsp a gallon. 
I guess it depends on the specific use.. "Microbe tea or sweetner"


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 26, 2013)

Still got some yellowing towards the end of the feed-4days-water-4days-feed cycle but before they are ready to be fed again so I really dont know what to do. Im still feeding with 7.5ml Grow and 5ml Bloom which should be enough nitrogen. Maybe its the molasses but I added the same in my last grow with no yellowing. Should I maybe do a feed/feed/water cycle with 5ml of Grow and a 2.5ml of Bloom? What do yall think?








Oh and by the way yall feel free to post away when I'm gone..


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are really looking pretty man, seems like they are bulking up really nice. What you said about changing the nutes up might take care of it. You might wanna give her a good flush , then switch the nutes up and feed her. This will just clean out the soil a bit before you add more nutes into it. Its possible that these C99 are a bit fickle with the Nitrogen, Puff's Cindy is doing the same yellowing thing. It might have to do with it flowering so quickly, and using resources at a higher rate them some plants. They are getting good and frosty too, cheers!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks..... Yup...


----------



## Kite High (Feb 26, 2013)

Molasses blocks N. drop it. Looking good. Still in Vegas. All fucked up!!


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice and Frosty man. Looks like your going to have a pretty decent haul from her. Thats a huge difference in just a week.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't know if this could be it but when I water with distilled only I use a whole gallon and I have quite a bit of run off.. Do y'all think that maybe that's too much and I'm washing a lot of the nutes out of my soil? I'm just spit balling here though. It wasn't a problem in veg so I don't know. Should I just water until I see the first sign of run off?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks though.. The buds are looking tasty and starting to smell good. The left one smells like grapefruit. Cant really tell on the right one yet but it smells different. The left one is now 4.75" above the screen and the right one is 5.5".


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2013)

I used to water my soil girls with a gallon pretty much each time and if I had run off I had run off... I would pour a 1/2 gallon on each then go back around and do the second half gallon. I usually did end up with run off, some times more the others. I can't wait to see that the other pheno ends up being like. I'm really hoping one of mine is the pineapple, I saw one of these other guys talking about his stinking like pineapple, and that would be sweat!


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 26, 2013)

Ya I'm gonna try two things. No molasses and change the schedule to feed/feed/water. We will see if that helps..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I went to take my daily pictures and realized they pretty much look the same as they did yesterday so I'll probably just update when I get home from work and before I leave. No point in posting redundant pictures lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2013)

Ya I've gotten away from taking pics all the time, just so when I do its easier to see the difference.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Well I went to take my daily pictures and realized they pretty much look the same as they did yesterday so I'll probably just update when I get home from work and before I leave. No point in posting redundant pictures lol.


 I agree with TC... I usually just take pics when an event happens (tranplant, increasing light etc) or try to just keep it to once a week. It works out well this way for me.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 27, 2013)

Ya it was fun watching them veg and stretch but I doubt they get any taller so pictures of more trichs everyday isn't that interesting lol.. Next grow will be 12/12 from seed for some males so I can get some pollen and I will have a time lapse camera.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 27, 2013)

> *Next grow will be 12/12 from seed for some males so I can get some pollen and I will have a time lapse camera. *


That would be cool, have it take one photo each day 1 hr after lights come on. i've always wanted to see something like this with MJ.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2013)

I believe I have seen time lapse MJ grows on youtube. I agree it is very cool and something I've wanted to do as well. I really wanted to time lapse my mushroom grow at like 1 frame an hour because they grew so fast.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, come to think of it.. I think i've seen a time lapse on you tube. 

Hey thunder how difficult is it to grow shrooms? can send private message if you prefer.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2013)

Its relatively easy, gotta be clean, and temp control is one of the biggest tricks. In my journal, I wanna say pages 10-40 is when I did most of my shroom stuff. It was tons of fun, and I had a ton of shrooms in about 30 days with a set up that cost me less then $100 (not counting my spores) I can't wait to do it again some day when I have a place for them.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I figured out my problem. I tested my run off Thursday with distilled water and the PH came out at 7. So when I fed I didn't PH it to 6.3 like I've been doing. I just fed like the box says without adjusting. It was 4.9 so hopefully that helps. I fed with 5ml Bio Grow, 5ml Bio Bloom, 2.5ml Bio Bud, 5ml CaMg+, and 10ml Bio Marine. Buds are still looking good but way more yellowing than I'd like to see on the fans and even some of the lower sugar leaves. Might hurt my yield a little but they are starting to fatten up and frosting over so hopefully it will be some good smoke.


----------



## brewer7 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mechanical, those are looking really nice! I'm loving all of these c99 grows out right now using different methods. I just germ'd a Female Seeds c99 to grow and clone from. That way they will be ready for flower after my current grow finishes. Figuring out whether to FIM, scrog, or top them is going to be tough with all of these awesome grows going on. Really nice job, man!


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 2, 2013)

brewer7 said:


> Mechanical, those are looking really nice! I'm loving all of these c99 grows out right now using different methods. I just germ'd a Female Seeds c99 to grow and clone from. That way they will be ready for flower after my current grow finishes. Figuring out whether to FIM, scrog, or top them is going to be tough with all of these awesome grows going on. Really nice job, man!


Thanks man If your a continuous grower and live in a legal state I'd say just top and SC or LST.. Its just faster to harvest. Might not get as much per grow but it will even its self out after a few grows. I do enjoy scrogging though cause its fun and gives you something to do other than just stare lol. On the downside you have less time to catch certain defs like nitrogen cause most of your under brush is trimmed so before you know it the yellow has traveled up pretty high. Might not be a problem if you can catch it early but since my plantsitter has never done this before and I've only been there half their life I got some pretty bad yellowing.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 2, 2013)

looking good broski


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks beautiful Mech.. 
It doesn't look like yours stretched as much as Puffs. How much stretch do you think you ended up with? Mine has stretched very little so far. I wonder since we vegged longer and are using a scrog that the stretch was less. Or is it because we are using 600w. things that make you go HMMMM!!!! The two little Clones I took from my plant stretched more than the main plant itself.


Little update on my grow.. 
A few days ago I busted a fan blade on my cheap inline exhaust fan. with my finger none the less while I was raising my light.. lol. didn't hurt my finger but the fan didn't like it. So I ended up raising the light as high as it could go. Temps stay perfect at the canopy, and the plant loves it, seems like some of the yellowing is going away. but it's a little higher than I like. So I went and bought a new 6 inch inline fan and charcoal filter combo today. dang thing is loud. And I better not get a finger in this one, it's a fight i will not win this time. And I should have bought a speed controller for it at the same time. might have to run back to the store. I'll see if I can fit it into my tent after company leaves tonight and when lights are on. Plant doesn't smell at all yet.. charcoal filter is just a precaution and I know i'll need it for future strains.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 2, 2013)

I wondered the same. My didn't stretch nearly as much as Puffs. Maybe doubled but its hard to tell. Its probably a mixture of the 600, veg time, and maybe because we have so many shoots to stretch. Just guessing though. Dede says it smells like weed but she doesn't smoke and has never smelt stinky weed growing. It doesn't smell like skunk at all but it does smell. Sucks about your fan Finger-1 Fan-0 lol..


----------



## Kite High (Mar 2, 2013)

well you need to turn dede on to ol c99

is it smelly fruity?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking beautiful man. I think part of the stretch thing is likely due to the number of colas you've got. The plant was spreading its growth hormones over alot more branches so each branch prolly got much less. Where as puff's plant had what 4-6 tops puff? SO the hormones did less traveling and more growing, at least thats my thought on it.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 2, 2013)

Kite High said:


> well you need to turn dede on to ol c99
> 
> is it smelly fruity?


I smell grapefruit in the left one and I can't make out the right one. Some kind of sweet smell though. I don't have a great sense of smell. Dede will not smoke with me lol. She says it makes her weird..


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Looking beautiful man. I think part of the stretch thing is likely due to the number of colas you've got. The plant was spreading its growth hormones over alot more branches so each branch prolly got much less. Where as puff's plant had what 4-6 tops puff? SO the hormones did less traveling and more growing, at least thats my thought on it.


That was my guess. So many shoots to stretch.. If I would have known I'd have gone another week of veg.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 3, 2013)

> * I think part of the stretch thing is likely due to the number of colas you've got. The plant was spreading its growth hormones over alot more branches so each branch prolly got much less*


 a lot of good finger pointing at the noggin and going HMMM.. Love it!!
Make sense to me Thunder.. Just seeing my clones and how much taller they are after flipping to 12/12 compared to the original plant.. that tells me that the clones have more energy to stretch the single stalk compared to the numerous ones in the scrog. , I know there are other factors such as temp and light intensity that can play a factor.. but having the clones in the same tent, same environment sure points to Thunders logic. + rep



> * If I would have known I'd have gone another week of veg. *


If I could have gone another week in veg i would have.. but my scrog was outa room. I only have a couple inches in each corner available. no way I could have gone another week.
But it's a lesson learned. Limited stretch in a scrog. maybe wait it out a couple more days in veg. 

Last years grow for me in DWC was Spicey White Devil. I topped her just as Puff did with 4 main stalks.. She got almost 5ft tall when all said and done. I do like the scrog method. 

With all the C99 grows goin on right now.. hopefully others take this info and put it to great use. Never too late to add a scrog and bush her out if your worried about stretch.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2013)

I will add A&C that I don't think this will always play true. Roomies scrog he has going is a perfect example of that. His genetics seemed to stretch no matter what he did to them. He flipped at a good point and they are still over a foot above the screen. Just like everything we do genetics I think plays one of the biggest variables.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 4, 2013)

mech that looks amazing man, so frosty.. do you find any of them have like a spicy incence smell but pineappley resin...

thunder yeah mine has 5 big tops and a smaller 1.stretch could also just be a pheno thing maybe?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sure strain is very important when it comes to stretch regardless if it's in a scrog or not.. My very first grow was Trainwreck in a scrog. damn thing still stretched almost 2 ft.. But, I did make the rookie mistake of not continuing to pull her under the scrog after I flipped to 12/12. Where as this one i did as long as I possibly could.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn, I love copy and paste. 

I mentioned i was going to give an epic update on my girl. Here is the kicker, I found that both Big Daddy Puffindatchronic and the Mechanical Maniac both posted pictures on Day 20 of flower. So why shouldn't I, and to be able to give some comparisons shots of our grows of good ol Cindy 99. I love it when a plan comes together!! Speaking of which, when in the hell are they going to make a new A-team Movie.. Jesus, get off your asses already.. lol


Since Puff started flower before both Mechy and I, he gets top honors with the first pic. 

Sorry LG, Checked your Journal and I think the pic you posted was of the Blueberry BG on day 21. If it was the C99 You would have top honors in my post since yours is completed before ours. So you'll get an honorary mention. By no means is this a put down of your grow.. especially after the pull you got.. Congrats. 

I present to you a rundown of 3 special grows, all grown by 3 different Joe Blows with 3 unique and special methods, but all hoping for the same end result. LEGENDARY C99.. Or as you newbs would call it Cinderella 99.

Day 20 of Puff da Magic Dragon's "C99"
1 Bean, In Soil, Topped, No Scrog
View attachment 2554058

In all his Girlfriend's cake making glory.. And giving it to her good, i might add. Day 20 of Mechanical Maniac's "C99"
2 beans, In Soil, Topped and in Scrog
View attachment 2554063

Adam didn't give eve an Apple.. It was a Cola.. A great Big C99 Cola.. right from the pumpkin patch. Just ask Charlie Brown.. 
Adam & Cola's "C99"
1 Bean, DWC, in a Scrog
View attachment 2554080

I enjoyed posting this update., I had fun with it. 

So here are a few more pics of my girl, since I said i was gona do some pics. 

One good thing about LED's. Instant on!! I was able to take this before the HPS warmed up. 
Blackstar 240 
View attachment 2554086

I used to always get flat tops.. why the hell wasn't my hair ever this flat after getting out of the barber shop. "Probably had my head cocked sideways staring at the boobs"
View attachment 2554088

If your a rookie you might only count 52-54 budsites.. But if you know what your looking for.. how many do you see? 62-63-64.. well I got a 36" HD computer screen so maybe that helps too.. And I know there are 4-5 that are outside of the picture and I'm not counting those. 
View attachment 2554089


Thanks Mechanical for Getting the C99 Journal started. It certainly gave me and Puff some inspiration. I appreciate you letting me hijack your thread at any time  With this, you will be rewarded with great.... um, cakes.. Spewing loads of crystal covered Nuggets for years to come. 

damn this was fun.. OK, time to save this before RIU crashes.. Oh damn, yadda yadda yadda


----------



## jman1062000 (Mar 9, 2013)

nice setup with false wall bro! i have to get something like that going to hide from everyone comming over, Just Using a homemade box with visqueen plastic for now but thumbs upp! Oh and how did the c99 do in the scrogg? thanks!


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 12, 2013)

Still yellowing on me. Not sure what the deal is Im hoping it wont hurt my yield too much cause I was hoping these things would fatten up a little more. Oh well it gives me something to work on next time Going to 54 days till chop. 52 would require Dede to make decisions that shes not comfortable with. Dede's gonna turn the lights off next Tuesday night and she will cut and hang them Fri night and Ill be home 2 1/2 days later to either keep drying them or trim and cure them. Dede is just gonna cut any fan leaves and just give them a haircut but not manicure them. 
Probably my last update till right before the lights go out.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 12, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Damn, I love copy and paste.
> 
> I mentioned i was going to give an epic update on my girl. Here is the kicker, I found that both Big Daddy Puffindatchronic and the Mechanical Maniac both posted pictures on Day 20 of flower. So why shouldn't I, and to be able to give some comparisons shots of our grows of good ol Cindy 99. I love it when a plan comes together!! Speaking of which, when in the hell are they going to make a new A-team Movie.. Jesus, get off your asses already.. lol
> 
> ...


Thats badass and feel free to hijack anytime.. Yours are looking tasty bro!!


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 12, 2013)

jman1062000 said:


> nice setup with false wall bro! i have to get something like that going to hide from everyone comming over, Just Using a homemade box with visqueen plastic for now but thumbs upp! Oh and how did the c99 do in the scrogg? thanks!


Thanks man.. I really dont have too many people that come over. I just really wanted to build it cause I've always wanted one lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking good man, very frosty. This Cindy might be a tough one to keep green puff had the same issue at about the same time as you are. They still look great.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 12, 2013)

low P bump up cal mag sulfur n and iron


----------



## GreatDane (Mar 13, 2013)

They look great Mech. Puff's added a lot of weight the last 10 days I think, maybe yours will too. Dede will do a great job I'm sure; she has so far.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 14, 2013)

The smallest of popcorn buds drying to be tasted.


----------



## daytona589 (Mar 14, 2013)

Great job love seeing photos from tiny little babies to nice buds. Keep up the good gardening.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2013)

You try the sample tonight?


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 14, 2013)

Man, they look familiar. The sweet smelling one is what my 2 girls smell like. I love opening the jars and putting the very sweet smelling bud in the pipe. I hope you can reach and beat my 2 plant total of 190 grams. 600 watt myself. They look like they will be ready on day 52 for sure! KUDOS!


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 14, 2013)

daytona589 said:


> Great job love seeing photos from tiny little babies to nice buds. Keep up the good gardening.


Thanks man


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> You try the sample tonight?


No unfortunately I'm paranoid about drug tests right now so I'm going to dry it and let someone else try it. The only time I ever really smoke is the day I get home and I don't take but one or two hits. Like I have said before, this is just really for fun cause its more of a hobby..


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 14, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> Man, they look familiar. The sweet smelling one is what my 2 girls smell like. I love opening the jars and putting the very sweet smelling bud in the pipe. I hope you can reach and beat my 2 plant total of 190 grams. 600 watt myself. They look like they will be ready on day 52 for sure! KUDOS!


I hope I can hit that too. I think the yellowing may have hurt my yield. Its smells awesome and looks good so we will see.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 15, 2013)

looks great.!. I can't believe you ain't gonna smoke it man..your missin out!! how long left on yours now?


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 15, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> looks great.!. I can't believe you ain't gonna smoke it man..your missin out!! how long left on yours now?


Oh I will but it will probably be once I get home after work and they are dried. Tuesday night the lights will go out and stay off till Fri night when Dede cuts them down and hangs them to dry. I'll be home that following Monday to either manicure them or let them keep hanging. Excited and nervous!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds like a solid plan, i really don't think there is any thing to be nervous about man. At this point there isn't much left to fuck up.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 15, 2013)

Nervous about over drying or mold.. Hopefully all goes well


----------



## Kite High (Mar 15, 2013)

Psst. [FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://www.bovedapacks.com/ 62% packs and worry free[/FONT]


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 16, 2013)

Your coming down the home stretch. Sweet.. 

Hope mine starts packin on some weight.. day 32 of flower. I got 20 days left on mine. 

Leaf, When did yours start packin it on? Could you tell or was it just a steady increase.


----------



## GreatDane (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think that chopping on Friday night and hanging until Monday will get them too dried out. Are you going to use the hygrometer method to cure?


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 16, 2013)

GreatDane said:


> I don't think that chopping on Friday night and hanging until Monday will get them too dried out. Are you going to use the hygrometer method to cure?


Well I was going to do the humidipack thing with hygrometers but monies are tight right now. I might buy one and check each jar. The small little popcorn I plucked still isn't that dry. Its been hanging for 3 days and still feels pretty moist so I might get lucky and get a long dry making the cure easier.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 24, 2013)

Should be about update time.. DeDe throw up some pics of those bad girls over there.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 25, 2013)

Just some pics. Picked one little bud off to taste and.. What do yall think? The rest are still drying. Got pretty high and it tasted awesome already. I couldnt watch TV for shit. I had to talk lol.. Everyone give Dede a pat on the back.. She did a damn good job Love her!!

Pre Cure Close Up..

Pre Cure taster bud..

One of them hanging in the dark..

Half the room hanging in the dark..


----------



## Kite High (Mar 25, 2013)

You will enjoy my friend!!

DEDE


----------



## Dede7 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry I didn't have time to put up pics.... I told y'all I was absolutely horrible at updates....but mechanical thinks I did a good job so I'm excited! I was so nervous about doing this by myself....tips/advice are welcome after y'all look at the pics because this is the first of many future grows


----------



## Dede7 (Mar 25, 2013)

Love it Mr. ganja


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 25, 2013)

Kite High said:


> You will enjoy my friend!!
> 
> DEDE


Thanks man for all your advice. Stay tuned for my next Pure Power Plant male pollen hunt. Got a Wonder Woman, Cluster, Stoned Immaculate, Blue Lemon Haze, and Delirium seed Im gonna cross with them..


----------



## Kite High (Mar 25, 2013)

Really not a fan of Nirvana genetics as they are only old watered down versions of ancient Positronics strains but will be around if the Universe agrees...Hold onto her Mech...ol Dede's a keeper bro

Feel free to pm me with any questions anytime...glad to help


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 25, 2013)

looks really frosty man.. nice


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks super frosty man! I think you did a great job man, and I'm glad your enjoying her already!


----------



## GreatDane (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks great dude, I'm glad that your plan worked out. I agree, DeDe did a great job; you two are a good team.  Enjoy the smoke. Three weeks until lights out for me, stay tuned.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Mar 26, 2013)

DeDe, You did a fantastic job . Too bad you don't smoke. screw the pat on the back.. I would give you a bear hug  if I could. I have a feeling Mechy is going to be a happy camper until his supply runs out. 

Keeper, shit! Put a ring on her already would ya! 

Looks like you are gona have a decent yield.

Congrats Mechanical on a successful grow. Now it's just a matter of final weight and smoke report. Stay tuned ladies and gentleman. 

update on my C99
my buds are pretty small.. I had my lights too far away thinking I was gona get the same amount of stretch as others have. So last night I lowered my light.. these last 10 days she should pack some heat. I hope!


----------



## Kite High (Mar 26, 2013)

Kite High said:


> 4 new Female Seeds c99 sprouts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 here we go


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, time for a final result Mechy?


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 7, 2013)

the chop is now complete. I smoked a few hits of scissor hash when it was all done. holy smoke! Screwed me up pretty good. But still got shit done afterwards. That was 4 hrs ago and i still feel it. Pretty impressed with the end result. For only my 2nd DWC attempt i'm not complaining.. And compared to my first DWC adventure I am pretty sure i've come close to doubling my weight. A couple weeks and I'll know for sure. Although i do have room for improvement, next time i'll trim off all the bottom tiny shit. In a scrog it gets hardly any light and it was fluffy. the very bottom branches that extended beyond the scrog that got better light, were much better than buds halfway up the plant but didn't get any light. The top nugs exceed my expectations in denseness.

So here she was before she got the axe. 
View attachment 2606106

View attachment 2606107
View attachment 2606108
View attachment 2606109

some root porn
View attachment 2606132View attachment 2606133View attachment 2606134View attachment 2606135View attachment 2606136View attachment 2606138View attachment 2606140 

and what got hanging

four rows 30" long wide hanging some sticky icky greatness. 

View attachment 2606159View attachment 2606160View attachment 2606161View attachment 2606162View attachment 2606163


----------



## GreatDane (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with A&C, are you out there? Waiting to hear what you think.


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 12, 2013)

look fantastic mech! hows it smoke? i currently have a female seeds c99 on day 46 from first pistals.. you guys all go from first pistals on ur count right? just making sure so i can hit the c99 right at the 52-55 day mark ive heard 60 days is to long for the "c99 high" and if its 52-55 from flip then thats now lol but seems they can def go the extra week just dont want to wait to long heard the trichs can be tricky on c99 to get it right


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice to see more Cindy growers! I've got one that is at 28 days from flip. I usually count from first pistils on all my plants, however it seems that most of the guys I've talked too about the Cindy have all been counting from flip, so I decided to do that with her. I have a clone of my Cindy as well as a sister plant in veg still  and my plan is to do a test with them. I will count the clone from first pistils and compare with the one flowering now. Honestly my Cindy was mature when she was cloned and when she went into flower so it only took her about 4 days to start to push out some pistils. I personally doubt I'll be able to tell the difference in harvesting only 4-5 days later, but I could be very wrong and it really may change.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Nice to see more Cindy growers! I've got one that is at 28 days from flip. I usually count from first pistils on all my plants, however it seems that most of the guys I've talked too about the Cindy have all been counting from flip, so I decided to do that with her. I have a clone of my Cindy as well as a sister plant in veg still and my plan is to do a test with them. I will count the clone from first pistils and compare with the one flowering now. Honestly my Cindy was mature when she was cloned and when she went into flower so it only took her about 4 days to start to push out some pistils. I personally doubt I'll be able to tell the difference in harvesting only 4-5 days later, but I could be very wrong and it really may change.


PSST TC, the flowering cycle begins when the lights are flipped bro


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2013)

Pssst......... I'm not gonna get into a big arguement but _I believe_ that flowering begins when the plants begin to flower(form real pistils), and that they start to *transition* when you flip the lights. Based on what I've read over the years transition is the proper term for the period before they start to show pistils, it even refers to it on the side of your nute bottle. This is the period of time it takes the plant to build up enough of the flowering hormones to begin. 

Outdoor plants don't have lights to flip and they are considered to be flowering once they start to form flowers.......

Counting from when you see flowers eliminates the variable of plant maturity from the equation. Some plants take weeks after a 12/12 flip to begin flowering because they are not mature, were as mature genetics will usually only take days. This is the whole reason 12/12 from seed takes weeks for the plants to start to show flowers and it doesn't happen 5-7 days after they come out of the seed. 

Though if we all go by the trichs, and how the buds look to judge when to harvest our crops it really doesn't matter. I might harvest a plant I counted from pistil at 8 weeks, that someone else would have considered to be at 9 weeks from flip, either way if the trichs are done its done.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Pssst......... I'm not gonna get into a big arguement but _I believe_ that flowering begins when the plants begin to flower(form real pistils), and that they start to *transition* when you flip the lights. Based on what I've read over the years transition is the proper term for the period before they start to show pistils, it even refers to it on the side of your nute bottle. *This is the period of time it takes the plant to build up enough of the flowering hormones to begin.*
> 
> Outdoor plants don't have lights to flip and they are considered to be flowering once they start to form flowers.......
> 
> ...


You already made my point....the first time light is denied for a long enough period the pfr hits critical and flowering cycle begins...the time you refer to as transitional is just the time required for the flowers to form. 12/12 from seed simply is delayed as the plants will not flower until its roots and shoots are in enough mass to insure sustainability/survivability. It is pretty cut and dry as the amount of hormone is either there or not. Once it is, flower has initiated. The transitional phase as you term it is in reality regarding the "stretch", the time when the plants elongate and this practice is done by the plant to give room for the floral clusters as well as allowing air circulation to help combat mold. As you are aware this stretch/transitional phase starts at the flip and continues past the appearance of the floral clusters but it and flowering were initiated when the hormone reached the critical amount.

As to when to chop, with c99 and several other strains noted for the psychedelic properties, it is best to chop when 10-20 % cloudy and rest clear, to insure the trippiness is at peak.

In the standard harvest practices most employ, harvest is done PAST the peak potency window.

Not arguing as you are a friend to me. Just sharing knowledge so we can learn together and grow the best we can for ourselves. I do possess lotsa experience and education in botany, especially in cannabis, and share it much as I can. I still study botany and it application to cannabis for at least 2 hours a day everyday. And apply it daily.

One love my brother


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 14, 2013)

Now that i'm a few days into the cure process. I went ahead and weighed everything in. 

From my single C99, method of grow 3 gallon DWC under a scrog. Veg 52 days, Flower 52 days. 
I got a total of 177.8 grams or 6.35 oz's
plus an additional 11.8 grams of hash from the fine trim. 
overall, more than doubled the amount i got from my first DWC attempt. I am super stoked. 

pic of the hash I just finished


----------



## Kite High (Apr 14, 2013)

He'll yeah!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats man thats a nice pull!


----------



## Jman305 (Apr 15, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Now that i'm a few days into the cure process. I went ahead and weighed everything in.
> 
> From my single C99, method of grow 3 gallon DWC under a scrog. Veg 52 days, Flower 52 days.
> I got a total of 177.8 grams or 6.35 oz's
> ...


 That shit right there!!!! That shit's called PURE!!! WHAT?! I got shit to DO today!!!


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 16, 2013)

hi everybody, i rarley take pics but tonight i decided hey get the good cam out and take some pics of the cinderella. this is the original brothers grimm stocks, seeds that i made so F2, i think they are amazin, they are 25 or 30 days flower i forget, they look wonderful for 4 weeks, here are some pics, i will update in a month or so, im sure it will be nuts. enjoy


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 16, 2013)

tenchars........


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 16, 2013)

i had some fun, its rare i do this.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 16, 2013)

I hope mech didn't get busted


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 16, 2013)

no shit.. dam awesome to see all the c99 growers!! i have always counted from first pistals but have been reading alot of guys pulling their c99 at 52-55 from flip!! fuck i was planning on hitn the choppin block this fri which wld be 53 from first pistals 60 from flip.. hope thats not to long as today is 57 from flip and id really like to chop on friday.. going to inspect trichs closely tnight im so used to how my iced grapefuit looks when shes ready to be harvested that i thought the c99 should go 52-55 from first pistals but im thinking i should chop chop chop her up tnight! we will c.. planning on chopping all the top "main buds " first and letting the lower ones go a bit longer.. we will see i grow scrog style so most of my buds are top buds but some are a bit smaller and a little airier.. omg im getting so excitited i can barley type!! its been almost 3 years since ive had a harvest! ive always been a believer in you have to know when to grow and when not to! i used to live in a rental that i grew in soil and quit about a year before we moved out of there.. finally bought a house a year ago and been working on my rooms ever since! sorry guys im a little stoned and excited! ready for some sativas again as most the shit i get is fast grown indicas!


----------



## Kite High (Apr 16, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> I hope mech didn't get busted


Naw bro I don't think so

I think he is so high that him and Dede are on a weeks long orgy fest


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2013)

Lol everyone on RIU is so paranoid all the time. Mech was a busy guy to start with, he's fine, and prolly high as shit if he broke into the harvest.


----------



## Adam & Cola (Apr 19, 2013)

Blue Dreamz.. I grew Mosca seeds version of C99.. if I do it again I would go from first pistal and not from flip. only a few days more anyway.. So far I've been told it's a great high but mellow that gives you the giggles, to me that tells me she should of went a few more days. which I wasn't expecting after all the feedback about cindy being trippy. I'll smoke my first bowl of cured bud tomorrow. i'll judge it myself. The only problem is I maybe smoke once a month, so i'm gona get tore up from the floor up.. no matter what.. lol

Awesome, I'm gona smoke my first bowl of this tomorrow on 4/20 how fricken awesome is that.. And how stupid of me to just now realize this. DUH!! what can I say, it was a long work week. 

Mech is fine.. hell if he smoked some scissor hash he probably got paranoid like I did. lmao


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 20, 2013)

just chopped my c99 girl last night! heres a few pics.. she was a hefty girl alot more than i was expecting.. she was in a scrog with iced grapefruit and a laughing buddha working on my perpetual so they all have their own systems now.. but heres a few pics of them hanging

also forgot to mention i took her on 60 days from flip 53 from first pistals.. i read to go from flip on c99 so i waited a little longer to make sure so either way it hits the sweet spot.. either a lil too long if the c99 high is from flip or just right if it goes from first pistals..


----------



## Kite High (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful mechy. You and Dede did great.


----------



## nickjqz (May 30, 2013)

I just read through the entire thread! I hope that Mechanical comes back. It would be nice to see the final product!


----------



## Kite High (May 30, 2013)

Adam & Cola said:


> Blue Dreamz.. I grew Mosca seeds version of C99.. if I do it again I would go from first pistal and not from flip. only a few days more anyway.. So far I've been told it's a great high but mellow that gives you the giggles, to me that tells me she should of went a few more days. which I wasn't expecting after all the feedback about cindy being trippy. I'll smoke my first bowl of cured bud tomorrow. i'll judge it myself. The only problem is I maybe smoke once a month, so i'm gona get tore up from the floor up.. no matter what.. lol
> 
> Awesome, I'm gona smoke my first bowl of this tomorrow on 4/20 how fricken awesome is that.. And how stupid of me to just now realize this. DUH!! what can I say, it was a long work week.
> 
> Mech is fine.. hell if he smoked some scissor hash he probably got paranoid like I did. lmao


if Cindy wasn't trippy then chop was too late not too early


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 3, 2013)

Funny you say that kite, I took mine at 52 days, but I was sampling from about 42 days... I think 52 days may have been a little late for trippyness. The 52 day high there was no raciness or paranoia at all, just a nice fuzzy warm euphoric head high. which was great, I think I felt more of a trippy feeling at 46-49 days tbh. Though I wouldn't wanna take a plant that early. I'm not all about the trippyness really anyway, I'm just in it for the euphoria.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 3, 2013)

looks like 3 of mine will come down around 49 from what I am seeing


----------



## redzi (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice journal...I will be ordering the Female brand because the Mosca BX1 batch that I received last week is not up to anywhere close to what I had at the first of the year. Bad thing is that they turned their distribution over to Seedsman which is both a breeder and a bank. Instead of a small zip lock the seeds are now in a memory card holder and on the back of the sticker along with the mosca name is: pack and distributed by seedsman...www.seedsm**com, the quality took such a dive that I have to believe that Mosca may have sold out. I get 100% rate with Serious and Sannies and I will be lucky to get 30% with these. Yea they germinate but its like they blow all the energy they have just sprouting.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 4, 2013)

redzi said:


> Nice journal...I will be ordering the Female brand because the Mosca BX1 batch that I received last week is not up to anywhere close to what I had at the first of the year. Bad thing is that they turned their distribution over to Seedsman which is both a breeder and a bank. Instead of a small zip lock the seeds are now in a memory card holder and on the back of the sticker along with the mosca name is: pack and distributed by seedsman...www.seedsm**com, the quality took such a dive that I have to believe that Mosca may have sold out. I get 100% rate with Serious and Sannies and I will be lucky to get 30% with these. Yea they germinate but its like they blow all the energy they have just sprouting.


4 c99 from Female seeds at 3 weeks flower...4 beans planted 4 plants


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

So the 2 on the right have slightly tighter nodes and heavier looking buds then the bottom left one? It looks like my pheno I liked.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 4, 2013)

the bottom left one will be shy on yield but it looks like its so sativa should be TRIPPY IMO!!!

The top left is the tightest and shortest one and smells the best....like snapple fruit punch!!

the two right smell like pineapple/mango a mix leaning towards pineapple and yes looking to be tops in yield...but they are all still very similar...what I truly enjoy to grow...True Breeding Strains

I love the long skinny very highly serrated leaves as well...


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

I totally agree, Cindy is so well rounded it really is a pleasure to grow. They've been enjoying everything I give them, and just plugging along.


----------

